# UPDATE GameStop's stock closes today at $347.23 per share; up from under $4 last year



## GhostLatte (Jan 26, 2021)

To the moon


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 26, 2021)

...well, that was a pleasant surprise. If only I had invested when it was that low...


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2021)

So, back in March, I asked how to best get into the stock market. @Ericzander sent me an invite link to Robinhood. As part of inviting me, I got a free penny stock. GameStop, valued at $2.90. 

I held onto it this whole time. Just for laughs. Look at me now. 

I said this back in March. TO THE MOON, GUYS!


----------



## gamecaptor (Jan 26, 2021)

So, sure is coincidental that Reggie gets appointed to GameStop's Board of Directors last March and now this happens. He might be an evil genius!


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 26, 2021)

Chary said:


> So, back in March, I asked how to best get into the stock market. @Ericzander sent me an invite link to Robinhood. As part of inviting me, I got a free penny stock. GameStop, valued at $2.90.
> 
> I held onto it this whole time. Just for laughs. Look at me now.
> 
> I said this back in March. TO THE MOON, GUYS!


This is true. It is also true that I sold my two free GME stocks that I got for inviting you and a friend for less than $4.50 each and was too scared to get back in when it rose to $60. AMA.

Edit for proof:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 26, 2021)

Yep, essential business. Lol
Wonder if they have any old NES games to sell now. Oh, wait.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 26, 2021)

Alone monke weak, together monke strong. Hold banana!  It sure has been a wild day today. Good - in all honesty, Wall Street has no reasons to complain, they're the ones who created this ripe opportunity by betting more than they could possibly cover. Poor risk management on their part, big gains for the little guys. Make sure to keep arms and legs inside the cockpit during blast-off.


----------



## Beerus (Jan 26, 2021)

we going to the moon, no paper hands, only diamond hands,  alll hail DFV


----------



## guisadop (Jan 26, 2021)

lmao... one of those 1-in-a-lifetime shots. could have seen your money go to 0 in an instant, but instead this happens.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 26, 2021)

Gosh dang. I don't play stocks but even if I did, I would have never invested in gamestop


----------



## raxadian (Jan 26, 2021)

Ehem.

https://wolfstreet.com/2021/01/25/a...s-collapse-54-in-hours-the-zoo-has-gone-nuts/

Manipulation, manipulation, manipulation.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jan 26, 2021)

Yeah but it's still a garbage store


----------



## raxadian (Jan 26, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Yeah but it's still a garbage store



This is purely stock manipulation and nothing else.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 26, 2021)

raxadian said:


> This is purely stock manipulation and nothing else.


No, trying to short *138%* of available stock is manipulation, this is a correction. Retail buyers are in the right, hedge funds failed at risk management and deserve to lose. Nobody should be too big to lose, and they made a bad bet. Time to pay up.


----------



## raxadian (Jan 26, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> No, trying to short *138%* of available stock is manipulation, this is a correction. Retail buyers are in the right, hedge funds failed at risk management and deserve to lose. Nobody should be too big to lose, and they made a bad bet. Time to pay up.



Call it George if you want but is still manipulation:

https://wolfstreet.com/2021/01/25/a...s-collapse-54-in-hours-the-zoo-has-gone-nuts/

[When shares surge despite plunging revenues and a doomed brick-and-mortar business model, the stock becomes an all too obvious fodder for short sellers, including Andrew Left of short-selling firm Citron Research. GameStop has become one of the most shorted stocks out there. To close out their positions, short sellers have to buy those shares.

And then folks on the social media, particularly on Reddit, started encouraging each other to buy the shares, drive up the share price, and generate a short squeeze that would send the shares skyrocketing while panicked short sellers would have to chase those shares higher to buy them back in order to cover their positions.

And this is what happened beautifully, amplified by hedge funds trading with this crowd. It’s not the first time this happened. Tesla shares, for example, have gone through this for years. But there is at least a fantastical story for Tesla: it’s not a niche automaker with a global market share of 0.7% but some kind of information company or whatever run by a CEO who walks on water. GameStop has no story other than being a brick-and-mortar retailer caught up in the brick-and-mortar meltdown that has been going on for years.

What is hilarious about this show is how these smallish traders that were ganging together on Reddit have succeeded in doing the same thing that a few big short-sellers have done successfully for years in the opposite direction.

Short sellers, after they take their short position in a target company, come out with devastating reports – some true, some not – about that company and announce their short position. The financial media then multiplies this gleefully across the globe, and the selling of the shares sets in, by other short sellers that want to tag along and by longs dumping their holdings. And shares plunge.

Some of those cases have been called “short and distort,” sometimes laced with dubious allegations of “fraud” that then never materialized.

In other cases, short sellers turned out to be the only sheriff on Wall Street, exposing the shenanigans that should have been exposed years earlier by our cutesy watchpuppies.

The Reddit traders have now proven that both short and long traders have access to the same tools and power to manipulate share prices, and that they can make tons of money if they got in and out at the right time, or lose tons of money if they didn’t.]


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2021)

Chary said:


> So, back in March, I asked how to best get into the stock market. @Ericzander sent me an invite link to Robinhood. As part of inviting me, I got a free penny stock. GameStop, valued at $2.90.
> 
> I held onto it this whole time. Just for laughs. Look at me now.
> 
> I said this back in March. TO THE MOON, GUYS!


You have amazing luck


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 26, 2021)

raxadian said:


> Call it George if you want but is still manipulation:
> 
> https://wolfstreet.com/2021/01/25/a...s-collapse-54-in-hours-the-zoo-has-gone-nuts/
> 
> ...


Putting up a public low-ball call with the intention of dumping the stock and artificially deflating its value is an invitation for retail buyers to buy in. If you throw down the gauntlet, don't be shocked when someone accepts the challenge, especially if your challenge was dumb. Convincing anyone that hundreds of thousands of independent retail traders jumped on because they "colluded" is going to be a hard sell - they did their due diligence, shared their findings on a subreddit and made independent financial decisions using their own funds. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with shorts, but at this volume it was clearly malicious - they deserve to be slapped.


----------



## Maq47 (Jan 26, 2021)

Chary said:


> So, back in March, I asked how to best get into the stock market. @Ericzander sent me an invite link to Robinhood. As part of inviting me, I got a free penny stock. GameStop, valued at $2.90.
> 
> I held onto it this whole time. Just for laughs. Look at me now.
> 
> I said this back in March. TO THE MOON, GUYS!


@Chary rolling in the dough now.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 26, 2021)

Wonder if they have Battletoads in stock now.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jan 27, 2021)

How did this happen? Was it a glitch in the stock prices?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 27, 2021)

HarvHouHacker said:


> How did this happen? Was it a glitch in the stock prices?





Ericzander said:


> investors on /r/wallstreetbets have been rallying together to keep the price above $60 in hopes that it will skyrocket even further.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HarvHouHacker said:


> How did this happen? Was it a glitch in the stock prices?


Basically,on r/wallstreetbets, people mess with the stock market for lols


----------



## Seliph (Jan 27, 2021)

Hilarious. Just goes to show how meaningless the stock market is


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 27, 2021)

Chary said:


> So, back in March, I asked how to best get into the stock market. @Ericzander sent me an invite link to Robinhood. As part of inviting me, I got a free penny stock. GameStop, valued at $2.90.
> 
> I held onto it this whole time. Just for laughs. Look at me now.
> 
> I said this back in March. TO THE MOON, GUYS!


----------



## Viri (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm not a stock expert, but isn't this kind of illegal?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 27, 2021)

Viri said:


> I'm not a stock expert, but isn't this kind of illegal?


What’s illegal about it? People are just buying a stock


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What’s illegal about it? People are just buying a stock


There actually are some shenanigans going on behind the scenes of dubious legality. Not from the /r/wsb bros but from the hedgefund billionaires. @Foxi4 would be better at explaining it than I.


----------



## xdarkx (Jan 27, 2021)

HarvHouHacker said:


> How did this happen? Was it a glitch in the stock prices?


Not a glitch



TL;DR
Blame the redditors, specifically /r/wsb.

Wouldn't recommend investing in this stock unless you know what you are doing and are only putting in money that you are okay losing.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 27, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Hilarious. Just goes to show how meaningless the stock market is


I mean at least for once, the theoretical "little guys" get to take money from rich hedge fund managers/corporations.  They'll have to buy out the other stock owners at a much higher price in order to liquidate Gamestop.  This may or may not delay Gamestop from going under.  I think that's the jist of it.



xdarkx said:


> Not a glitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay never mind, it's just a hilarious combination of short-sellers and also legit investors from /r/wsb buying in, creating massive demand and therefore a massive price spike.  A bunch of the Redditors sold at $156, many after having bought in at $20 or less (Gamestop stock was as low as under a dollar at one point).  But as of this posting it's already back to $147.98, and they're still trying to drive it higher.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

This is by far one of the most fascinating things of 2021 so far. And 2021 has been a hell of a ride as it is.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chary said:


> So, back in March, I asked how to best get into the stock market. @Ericzander sent me an invite link to Robinhood. As part of inviting me, I got a free penny stock. GameStop, valued at $2.90.
> 
> I held onto it this whole time. Just for laughs. Look at me now.
> 
> I said this back in March. TO THE MOON, GUYS!


WHATSAPP


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 27, 2021)

Great video if you haven’t seen it already


----------



## leon315 (Jan 27, 2021)

Ericzander said:


> This is true. It is also true that I sold my two free GME stocks that I got for inviting you and a friend for less than $5 each and was too scared to get back in when it rose to $60. AMA.


Now imaging you bought 1000 of GME stocks when they were still 2-3$


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 27, 2021)

leon315 said:


> Now imaging you bought 1000 of GME stocks when they were still 2-3$


I'd love to be a millionaire. I think of it every day haha.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 27, 2021)

G





Ericzander said:


> I'd love to be a millionaire. I think of it every day haha.



GG, the world has finished 2020 tutorial, now with new British variant discovered, we are starting 2021 campaign! Anything could happen!

P. S. Which platform /app do you guys use for trading? Ask for a friend.


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Jan 27, 2021)

If I understood this stuff more, I'd have made a lot of money by seeing it happen. I watch Reddit TOP and it's been a thing for a bit.

As a disabled person with a disabled girlfriend, struggling with money and feeling like life's a dead end, these posts about it are.... depressing to say the least. Money will always be tight, and seeing the gains of people here, it's like, if I could only have a fraction of that chunk, I could fix all my problems and be able to have the modest life I want with my mate.

That, or this type of stuff is going to break the entire concept of the stock market. One of those.


----------



## realtimesave (Jan 27, 2021)

short the shit out of this stock, that is how you will make money.  a year from now this stock will be worth 25 cents a share.


----------



## CanIHazWarez (Jan 27, 2021)

Ericzander said:


> This is true. It is also true that I sold my two free GME stocks that I got for inviting you and a friend for less than $5 each and was too scared to get back in when it rose to $60. AMA.


If it makes you feel any better... early success in investing is a curse. You taste easy money and then think that you're some kind of wunderkind. This leads you to make stupid decisions, thinking that you can duplicate your earlier success.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jan 27, 2021)

This is the best short squeeze I have ever seen! Then again, someone is going to make a fortune selling it short now.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 27, 2021)

This is terrible, we want GameStop to tank. They treat their employees so bad, and nothing has changed since Reggie joined them. It's a sinking ship that just had their hull bailed out, but it's still sinking.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 27, 2021)

Jayro said:


> This is terrible, we want GameStop to tank. They treat their employees so bad, and nothing has changed since Reggie joined them. It's a sinking ship that just had their hull bailed out, but it's still sinking.


Don’t be like Melvin Capital all the homies hate Melvin Capital


----------



## Jayro (Jan 27, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> Don’t be like Melvin Capital all the homies hate Melvin Capital


What does that even mean?

Anyways, you should watch Camelot331's youtube videos about gamestop. He has someone pretty high up on the inside, sending him inside information and recording meetings and sending them to him. He's got all kinds of juicy dirt on the company, and many MANY horror stories, as he worked for them for over 10 years.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 27, 2021)

The guys behind the /r/wsb subreddit are saying that Blackberry is next.  Don't know how true that is, but with stock around $20 each and some extra money in my account for once, I'm seriously considering gambling about $1,000 on their stock, and I'm aware it is indeed a gamble, no guarantee something like this is about to repeat itself at all, as this isn't normal at all, but I'm willing to take the risk.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 27, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> The guys behind the /r/wsb subreddit are saying that Blackberry is next.  Don't know how true that is, but with stock around $20 each and some extra money in my account for once, I'm seriously considering gambling about $1,000 on their stock, and I'm aware it is indeed a gamble, no guarantee something like this is about to repeat itself, but I'm willing to take the risk.


I like the idea of stock market raids like this, but just know that it IS a form of "insider trading", and that martha stewart went to prison for it. Just be careful.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 27, 2021)

Jayro said:


> What does that even mean?
> 
> Anyways, you should watch Camelot331's youtube videos about gamestop. He has someone pretty high up on the inside, sending him inside information and recording meetings and sending them to him. He's got all kinds of juicy dirt on the company, and many MANY horror stories, as he worked for them for over 10 years.


I suggest you watch the video I linked


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jan 27, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I like the idea of stock market raids like this, but just know that it IS a form of "insider trading", and that martha stewart went to prison for it. Just be careful.


This is literally not insider trading. That implies somebody within Blackberry has confidential information and is trading with knowledge the public does not have. 

In this case, the public has no Blackberry knowledge. They're simply rallying around an idea. 

Now, if you intentionally mislead the public in such a way, saying that Blackberry is releasing or doing something they are not -- in an attempt to raise their price -- that is manipulation and absolute fraud. That'll get you crucified by the SEC.

But what's going on here is neither insider trading nor fraud. It's literally a bunch of people rallying around the idea of "I'M GOING TO BUY A BUNCH OF STOCK AND THE NUMBER IS GONNA GO WAAAAAY UP". "Foolish trading" doesn't violate SEC regulations and is basically what's going on with AMC (and BB too, but AMC seems to be the real rally at the moment).

In the case of Gamestop, it was a double whammy since someone identified large hedge funds shorting the stock with no ceiling, and shorting more stock than what's available on the public market.  

What's hilarious about Gamestop is its price is 100% detached from it at this point. Gamestop isn't even relevant in what's going on anymore. It's just a stomping ground of the masses BTFOing hedge funds.


----------



## xdarkx (Jan 27, 2021)

Jayro said:


> What does that even mean?
> 
> Anyways, you should watch Camelot331's youtube videos about gamestop. He has someone pretty high up on the inside, sending him inside information and recording meetings and sending them to him. He's got all kinds of juicy dirt on the company, and many MANY horror stories, as he worked for them for over 10 years.


Melvin Capital are just as bad as Gamestop themselves but in a different way.  They are short sellers that preys on companies that are not doing well, and are betting a lot of money on this very notion to profit out of it.  They would do everything they can to drive the companies' stock price below what the companies actual stock are actually worth.

Also, you don't need to tell me to watch Camelot331's videos.  I have watched a couple in the past already.  You should, however, check other videos about Gamestop stock (ie. not Camelot331's videos) as well.

Here's another video I suggest you to watch


----------



## Valery0p (Jan 27, 2021)

Stock trading: gambling except a lot more people are bound to loose everything.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 27, 2021)

Valery0p said:


> Stock trading: gambling except a lot more people are bound to loose everything.


Don’t invest what you can’t lose


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 27, 2021)

leon315 said:


> G
> 
> GG, the world has finished 2020 tutorial, now with new British variant discovered, we are starting 2021 campaign! Anything could happen!
> 
> P. S. Which platform /app do you guys use for trading? Ask for a friend.


COVID is way ahead of you. Several dangerous variants showing up all over the globe, not just UK. The Brazilian strand looks """promissing""". Reinfection rates going up as well.


----------



## cisADMlN (Jan 27, 2021)

Im jn for 50 at $50 and im never leaving until my home is paid off


----------



## Andy2001 (Jan 27, 2021)

Microsoft came in clutch!


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 27, 2021)

Chary said:


> So, back in March, I asked how to best get into the stock market. @Ericzander sent me an invite link to Robinhood. As part of inviting me, I got a free penny stock. GameStop, valued at $2.90.
> 
> I held onto it this whole time. Just for laughs. Look at me now.
> 
> I said this back in March. TO THE MOON, GUYS!





stonks only go up!!!


----------



## hamohamo (Jan 27, 2021)

And that, boys, is what we call the reggie effect.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 27, 2021)

Jesus its right at about 300 right now.  Of course its after hours so it may not open that high, but holy shit, that's insane, people are becoming multimillionaires off this shit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Jesus its right at about 300 right now.  Of course its after hours so it may not open that high, but holy shit, that's insane, people are becoming multimillionaires off this shit.


The concept of "price" goes out the window when you're obligated to cover your bad call and there simply isn't enough stock available to do so. Wall Street made a bet that GameStop's stock is going to crash this month and borrowed stock from Market Makers at an average price with the expectation that they will return it later once it tanks and pocket the change - that's how they make money. There's nothing wrong with doing that if it happens naturally, but you can trigger such an event artificially if you have enough volume, which they did.

There's only one problem - retail traders bought the stock in droves and the price shot up instead. Once there is simply no more stock available for hedge funds to buy, at an inflated price or not, the amount of zeroes after $1 is up to your imagination - they have to buy it back regardless. If the price continues to hover at $60, we'll see another short squeeze and the price will shoot up again. If it maintains a level of $115 or higher, we're in full on gamma squeeze simultaneously, which is unprecedented.

From Wall Street talk to human talk, there isn't enough stock available to buy back and return, and there isn't enough capital in the market to cover the difference either, so that $300 can quickly change into $1000 for no reason other than scarcity. For a short blip GameStop's stock might end up costing more than the cure for cancer, and after the blip, once positions close, it will return to previous levels. A similar situation occurred with Volkswagen during the previous financial crisis.



https://www.ft.com/content/0a58b63a-4294-3e07-8390-c3aabef39a26

This situation is entirely Wall Street's doing, they're at fault for failing to manage their own risk. If I open a store, say that I have 10 PS5's for sale and sell them, knowing full-well that I won't be able to deliver more than 5 to customers by the due date, I am taking a risk. I am assuming that I'll be able to buy another 5 on the open market, preferably for a price lower than my asking price. If I don't do that by the due date and I have 5 customers angrily knocking at my door because I pocketed their money and they have nothing to show for it, that's on me. I'll have to deliver those 5 PS5's regardless of how much they are on eBay - I already had my payday, I was hoping that they'll be available cheaper later. They aren't, tough luck.


----------



## Arras (Jan 27, 2021)

Valery0p said:


> Stock trading: gambling except a lot more people are bound to loose everything.


It's even "better" than gambling because depending on what you do, you can lose more than what you invested.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 27, 2021)

Arras said:


> It's even "better" than gambling because depending on what you do, you can lose more than what you invested.



Options baby!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2021)

CallmeBerto said:


> Options baby!!


Infinite risk? Infinite possibility of loss!


----------



## Glyptofane (Jan 27, 2021)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> If I understood this stuff more, I'd have made a lot of money by seeing it happen. I watch Reddit TOP and it's been a thing for a bit.


Kind of the same here. I noticed spillings over of this plan into other subs on reddit long before it was actually happening, but didn't really understand what any of it actually meant. Oh well, we probably still would have messed it up and lost a bunch of money.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 27, 2021)

cisADMlN said:


> Im jn for 50 at $50 and im never leaving until my home is paid off


YEP, #DOUBTERSALLIN, let's see who's the last standing.


----------



## NNate (Jan 27, 2021)

Hmmm, was hoping to post a rocket emoji, but not seeing one.

This is fun to watch.

When something like this becomes global news, you're likely already too late to get in on any "winnings". But who knows...


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 27, 2021)

NNate said:


> Hmmm, was hoping to post a rocket emoji, but not seeing one.
> 
> This is fun to watch.
> 
> When something like this becomes global news, you're likely already too late to get in on any "winnings". But who knows...



Edit: Nevermind rocket emoji was stripped out of the message.


----------



## NNate (Jan 27, 2021)

KirovAir said:


> Edit: Nevermind rocket emoji was stripped out of the message.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2021)

So the zombie that is gamestop would have shambled on for a few more years (locations, money in bank, market status... not great long term but not about to have the floor fall out from under them).

However some chancers on wall street decided to try to cap it before its time (maybe riding in as the heroes after they incited a zombie panic) and enjoy some flesh while it was still good rather than pick the bones when the inevitable happens, invited a few hungry mates with the promise of a slap up meal that in reality was never going to happen but they could at least eat the crows drawn to the party.

Some jokesters* then called them on their hubris and now the chancers are whining, bitching, pissing and moaning as they realise their hungry mates don't much care where their meal comes from and are closing in fast and they can't let go or be bitten harder still.

*if we are sharing videos then I like the following



Love it. Just when I thought the stock market was getting boring again.


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 27, 2021)

I won't bother making an update to the post until the end of the day since the stock is so volatile. But it's sitting at about $370 only two hours into today.


----------



## NNate (Jan 27, 2021)

It's interesting seeing a mob of "normies" triggering all this activity. Curious what the fall will look like.


----------



## xdarkx (Jan 27, 2021)

Melvin Capital tapped out .  Now expect the worst in the fall (unless there are any other short sellers that are still thinking they have a chance in winning).


----------



## socialbacon (Jan 27, 2021)

And it ain't over yet! The stock is still heavily shorted.
The volatility is a direct result of manipulative short trading to drive the price down. I don't know how this isn't being investigated by the SEC. The shorts had the balls to go on live TV and lie about their positions. This is absurd.
Guys, Gamestop is gonna pay off my student loan


----------



## NNate (Jan 27, 2021)

Yeah, I don't believe the shorts ran away - they're probably just covering their rears lying and hoping wsb gives up and goes home.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 27, 2021)

*Everyone Gangsta until Gamestop has a scheduled vertical drop.*


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Jan 27, 2021)

Ericzander said:


> GameStop, the world's biggest retail video game chain has had a wild and turbulent 12 months to say the least. As the video game market continues on its inevitable trek to becoming more and more of an entirely digital industry, GameStop has clearly been struggling to adjust to the changes. GameStop drama has been covered here on GBAtemp in the past, from its switch to focusing on merchandise and legacy games, to its decision to remain open following the COVID-19 pandemic, to its reversal of that decision. However, perhaps GameStop's craziest story has very little to do with the financial success of the company itself.
> 
> Prior to this month, GME (GameStop's stock ticker)'s 5 year high was approximately $33 in April of 2016. However, that figure drastically plunged down to under $4 in 2020. This month however, that figure has absolutely skyrocketed above anybody's expectations--closing out today at $148.70 a share. This figure has since risen to over $240 in after-market hours. Many factors went into this large stock price; primarily a battle waging between investors of the /r/wallstreetbets subreddit and the short seller Melvin Capital. In essence, Melvin is betting that the stock price will fall below $60 by Friday, while hundreds of thousands of investors on /r/wallstreetbets have been rallying together to keep the price above $60 in hopes that it will skyrocket even further. Allegedly, "$1,000 GME by EoW is not a meme!"
> 
> ...




Okay i may not know about stock for crap, but after reading the comments that make sense instead of implying that this was done maliciously, or it's stock manipulation(note: if they did that then they dumb as a sack of potatoes, but i don't think they would, i mean look at all the ps5 orders people tried to do around the release of it - gamestop site crashed down, and people wondered what was going on - now i do believe that might also be the main reason gamestop stock risin up as well) - i rather stick to the fact: i do believe that reggie did help out more then you all think, seriously the man did his job dang well in nintendo of america if you look at his history, he wasn't bad at all managing buisness, i am honestly surprised he got gamestop to fly to the moon lol. Yet glad he did, because yes gamestop has all butt f*cked us in some way - that doesn't erase the matter of it now being the only place to get gaming merch and games, to further add on: it's a place to actually feel that you know what's gonna happen xD.

Gamestop is like a cruddy home, but it's still good at doing what it can - i don't blame the employees that actually gave a darn dang for their job, and the store, although for those who sat there to complain like a bunch of hoe bags on twitter - joining with the cancel mob were being extremely stupid asf, because now these idiots are going around begging for a job around the time they bailed off gamestop - see the thing that people are *still* not noticing at all, - which baffles me at best here is that gamestop wasn't wrong in keeping open during 'covid' happenings, they were being smart, actually gave a dang for they're worker's - now you may want to know - how?? these bastards clearly just showed they don't care cause they made their employee work in such "bad" conditions. - sigh i agree that payment in gamestop is butt cheek, but the one thing that i saw, i assume other folks have noticed as well is that gamestop does care..- see the logical reason why they kept open around the 'covid' hysteria is because they *knew* about how people were quickly losing they're jobs, they knew that they're employees needed the money to pay their bills instead of being babied by they're governor like it happened unfortunately *smh* - anyway they took the risks because they wanted these ungrateful pack of people to have something to survive, because of how bad money was getting.

Yet it all was smacked across gamestop face because of cancel culture and whiners who don't notice things until late, now these imbeciles are going around jobless still complaining till this day -_- - and you want me or anyone else to feel bad for those(these) ungrateful/cancel culture people? nah fam i rather support gamestop choice, they were doing a smart thing - too bad nobody noticed it at all because they were to busy raging, and some of those ragers weren't even gamestop customers from what i saw through out the mess rather woke people lol. I was so confused on what the living heck were they even doing, i swear xD.

- Yes, i know the counter response to what i am stating is that gamestop could have paid them while their employees were at home, --see they were going to do that or gonna do it but since - again people start to become like savages, didn't think at all just quit the jobs - it..never happened, even at that i believe these people would have been fine to come to work for those who were healthy, and not have screw up health conditions that well are weak around the 'covid' thing. - yes, hi i am one of those awake weirdos, here me...idk push a button f*ck am i supposed to type here?

Finally, i do hope gamestop continues to actually improve and continue to live on because my bum arse don't got no gaming store near me anymore, if you haven't realized those small buisness or if they were big? left, they shut there stores down permanently, the other alternative to gamestop, however, i get the strong sense people will shift it to 'online shopping' unless you live in  actual house not apartment go right ahead, yet ya still gonna get mugged lmao especially around this year...annnd the factor of getting screwed over online, not knowing if the item is any good, cause some people do not trust online reviewers even at best - it just, online shopping has a real stinky list. - i rather shop for real not digitally, it takes the fun out of things. - like seeing funny things happened in the store lmao..okay i stop now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

f*ck man this is why you should never make a reply or be online when you half awake bro i made error on my sentences lmao sorry y'all.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 27, 2021)

Physical games until the end of time!!


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 27, 2021)

Updated the thread. This bad boy closed out at over $347 today.


----------



## Chary (Jan 27, 2021)

No logic, no sanity, all holds. ALL. HOLDS.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 27, 2021)

HOLD THE LINE!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Use your wife's boyfriend money if needed.


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 27, 2021)

About time someone toys with Gamestop. They engaged in predatory tactics, acquiring or eclipsing most other nationwide game retailers. Derided as GS is, many cities don't have any other stores that better cater to gaming enthusiasts.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 27, 2021)

as much as everyone hates gamestop, I managed to get my animal crossing switch from them, so maybe I don't hate them as much.  I had to get the pouch from target iirc, but I got both on launch.


----------



## th3joker (Jan 27, 2021)

Wow a story about gamestop that is actually interesting ?


----------



## mat128 (Jan 27, 2021)

I cashed out at ~$130, literally paid off the rest of my condo and have tens of thousands leftover with this meme stock. The hedge funds are getting squeezed so hard they'll have to cover their position no matter the price so you'll have buyers lined up to take the shares off your hands even if they're overpriced as fuck at $1K.

Next meme is AMC. If you've got no experience in stock's now's a good time to learn by buying a single share of AMC at $19 and seeing where it goes. If the stock crashes you lose $20 but if it picks up you could be looking at some stupid nice returns and buy yourself a PS5.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 27, 2021)

HinaNaru Cutie said:


> Okay i may not know about stock for crap, but after reading the comments that make sense instead of implying that this was done maliciously, or it's stock manipulation(note: if they did that then they dumb as a sack of potatoes, but i don't think they would, i mean look at all the ps5 orders people tried to do around the release of it - gamestop site crashed down, and people wondered what was going on - now i do believe that might also be the main reason gamestop stock risin up as well) - i rather stick to the fact: i do believe that reggie did help out more then you all think, seriously the man did his job dang well in nintendo of america if you look at his history, he wasn't bad at all managing buisness, i am honestly surprised he got gamestop to fly to the moon lol. Yet glad he did, because yes gamestop has all butt f*cked us in some way - that doesn't erase the matter of it now being the only place to get gaming merch and games, to further add on: it's a place to actually feel that you know what's gonna happen xD.
> 
> Gamestop is like a cruddy home, but it's still good at doing what it can - i don't blame the employees that actually gave a darn dang for their job, and the store, although for those who sat there to complain like a bunch of hoe bags on twitter - joining with the cancel mob were being extremely stupid asf, because now these idiots are going around begging for a job around the time they bailed off gamestop - see the thing that people are *still* not noticing at all, - which baffles me at best here is that gamestop wasn't wrong in keeping open during 'covid' happenings, they were being smart, actually gave a dang for they're worker's - now you may want to know - how?? these bastards clearly just showed they don't care cause they made their employee work in such "bad" conditions. - sigh i agree that payment in gamestop is butt cheek, but the one thing that i saw, i assume other folks have noticed as well is that gamestop does care..- see the logical reason why they kept open around the 'covid' hysteria is because they *knew* about how people were quickly losing they're jobs, they knew that they're employees needed the money to pay their bills instead of being babied by they're governor like it happened unfortunately *smh* - anyway they took the risks because they wanted these ungrateful pack of people to have something to survive, because of how bad money was getting.
> 
> ...


Reggie coming in. Also Microsoft and big time investor made gamestop more valuable.


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 27, 2021)

as much as I love spiting short sellers and day traders, gamestop is far from a favorable company to grant this kind of success.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 27, 2021)

Gamestop is probably good to invest for the long term. It could be at $150 per share for the next couple of years. 

Ever since Ryan Cohen bringing executives from chewy to gamestop and there's been talks to getting into the online digital download side of things. Plus with Microsoft joining and seeing potential for gamestop to make a comeback. 

Even if brick and motor stores are going away gamestop can have a good digital online presence that they are in the phase of transferring into right now.


----------



## Zaldo1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Bought 100 shares when it it about 3 bucks for the memes. Can finish the payments on my house way early. Thank you for the donation Melvin.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 27, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Gamestop is probably good to invest for the long term. It could be at $150 per share for the next couple of years.
> 
> Ever since Ryan Cohen bringing executives from chewy to gamestop and there's been talks to getting into the online digital download side of things. Plus with Microsoft joining and seeing potential for gamestop to make a comeback.
> 
> Even if brick and motor stores are going away gamestop can have a good digital online presence that they are in the phase of transferring into right now.


I don't think this has anything to do with Gamestop. It's more like people (r/wallstreetbets) vs market analysts (Citron + Melvin). But again, this is from a stranger on the internet. I might be wrong.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 28, 2021)

r5xscn said:


> I don't think this has anything to do with Gamestop. It's more like people (r/wallstreetbets) vs market analysts (Citron + Melvin). But again, this is from a stranger on the internet. I might be wrong.


Im saying for long term not whats currently happening right now with short sellers loosing billions.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 28, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Im saying for long term not whats currently happening right now with short sellers loosing billions.


Yeah, thats what I mean here. Sorry if I worded that wrong. The proposition of GME might look good because of the jump of the stock, but that does not change the fact that they are still a brick and mortar shop (plus an online shop that probably does not compete with big guys like Amazon). I know that physical games wont go anywhere soon, but online shops also offer physical products...

You see, even WSB hates GME in the past before this event, they even would say screw GME for giving 2 bucks for their used games.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 28, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Gamestop is probably good to invest for the long term. It could be at $150 per share for the next couple of years.
> 
> Even if brick and motor stores are going away gamestop can have a good digital online presence that they are in the phase of transferring into right now.


If you already missed the train, I wouldn't risk jumping in on it now.  Stock this volatile can lose value just as quickly as it was gained.  They have too many competitors in the online retail space to remain profitable in the long-term, and their retail stores are gonna go the way of Blockbuster very soon.  99% of the current stock value is speculative and demand-driven.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

/r/wallstreetbets moved to private by the moderators, looks like discussion has moved to /r/wallstreetbets2 and /r/deepfuckingvalue

WSB discord shut down due to "hateful and discriminatory content" https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...ateful-and-discriminatory-content/ar-BB1d9z5c

Edit - subredditdrama because of course - https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditDrama/comments/l6huz8/rwallstreetbets_set_to_private/


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 28, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> /r/wallstreetbets moved to private by the moderators, looks like discussion has moved to /r/wallstreetbets2 and /r/deepfuckingvalue
> 
> WSB discord shut down due to "hateful and discriminatory content" https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...ateful-and-discriminatory-content/ar-BB1d9z5c


This isn't the end for us


----------



## SG854 (Jan 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> If you already missed the train, I wouldn't risk jumping in on it now.  Stock this volatile can lose value just as quickly as it was gained.  They have too many competitors in the online retail space to remain profitable in the long-term, and their retail stores are gonna go the way of Blockbuster very soon.  99% of the current stock value is speculative and demand-driven.


It's a risk for sure and a gamble. But Gamestop has some big players backing them Microsoft and Cohen.

I dont know if blockbuster had major movie studios backing them. They probably despised blockbuster especially since rental sales takes from vhs and DVD movie purchases. Same with music companies trying to shut down Napster and any online music sharing sites.

They didn't understand the change and the importance of online services. We are 7 years since blockbuster shut down and retailers now know the importance of online and know not to fight change learning the mistakes previous stores did and need to adapt and change to the online space, so I suspect gamestop is more willing to adapt compared to blockbuster which didn't and failed because of it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sicklyboy said:


> /r/wallstreetbets moved to private by the moderators, looks like discussion has moved to /r/wallstreetbets2 and /r/deepfuckingvalue
> 
> WSB discord shut down due to "hateful and discriminatory content" https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...ateful-and-discriminatory-content/ar-BB1d9z5c


Yeah they been blaming regular people every since this happened. They just don't want to loose billions again lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2021)

Gamestop is taking over the world.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 28, 2021)

r5xscn said:


> Yeah, thats what I mean here. Sorry if I worded that wrong. The proposition of GME might look good because of the jump of the stock, but that does not change the fact that they are still a brick and mortar shop (plus an online shop that probably does not compete with big guys like Amazon). I know that physical games wont go anywhere soon, but online shops also offer physical products...
> 
> You see, even WSB hates GME in the past before this event, they even would say screw GME for giving 2 bucks for their used games.


Im not looking at the huge spike in stock right now. Im looking at the people and companies joining to save gamestop. Reggie from Nintendo, Microsoft and Cohen. Im seeing the adapting they are doing to go to the online space. Plus I can see they will be extremely competitive to Amazon or other services. Amazon is too big and powerful since you can get everything on Amazon so I can see why Amazon is having a huge presence. But gamestop has Microsoft one of the richest companies out there.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> This isn't the end for us



Yeah I don't think it is. But that doesn't stop me from being concerned lol, I've got a non-insignificant amount into GME right now and it's getting closer and closer to crossing under my break even point. Nothing that'd put me out on the street, I know what my acceptable risk is, but






Nonetheless, just gotta wait until tomorrow and see how it goes. If the sub gets cleaned up and reopened tonight I imagine it'll bounce back up again. I just want some fucking tendies god damnit.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 28, 2021)

SG854 said:


> It's a risk for sure and a gamble.


As is playing the stock market in general, but the golden rule remains the same: buy low, sell high.  There are still a lot of other stocks which took a plunge due to COVID, and remain undervalued now because of it.  As @mat128 pointed out, AMC stock is probably a good buy right now, because even if it doesn't see this kind of crazy demand, it'll rebound naturally as the vaccine rollout progresses.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> As is playing the stock market in general, but the golden rule remains the same: buy low, sell high.  There are still a lot of other stocks which took a plunge due to COVID, and remain undervalued now because of it.  As @mat128 pointed out, AMC stock is probably a good buy right now, because even if it doesn't see this kind of crazy demand, it'll rebound naturally as the vaccine rollout progresses.


I meant buying gamestop stock when it drops down. 

Ya I might get some AMC stock.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 28, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Im not looking at the huge spike in stock right now. Im looking at the people and companies joining to save gamestop. Reggie from Nintendo, Microsoft and Cohen. Im seeing the adapting they are doing to go to the online space. Plus I can see they will be extremely competitive to Amazon or other services. Amazon is too big and powerful since you can get everything on Amazon so I can see why Amazon is having a huge presence. But gamestop has Microsoft one of the richest companies out there.



Yeah, Reggie + MS + Cohen might make GME more interesting, but unless they are creating something like Epic/Steam with access to physical product and available on all consoles and PC, I don't see any potential in it outside "nostalgia". I do hope GME achieve that tho because that would bring a serious competition to the market.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Ya I might get some AMC stock.



AMC is another intriguing stock to me given all of the talk around it, the potential of it being "the next GME" or something along those lines. I got a solid few shares at a pretty low price yesterday, if I wasn't so tied up with GME I'd probably be grabbing more but I'm just gonna ride this train for now and see where it takes me. It's 100% within acceptable losses territory for me if it nosedives so personally no concerns there.

Not financial advice, etc, I'm only mildly more intelligent than an ape with a cell phone so you shouldn't take anything I'm saying as a recommendation, etc etc etc.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 28, 2021)

People actually think they can beat the big Wall Street firms? *grabs popcorn*


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Aaaaaaand the actual /r/wallstreetbets is back live and open again.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 28, 2021)

DeMoN said:


> People actually think they can beat the big Wall Street firms? *grabs popcorn*


They already did.  Everybody who was shorting the stock lost a combined $14 billion when it hit $156 per share.  I don't know how many short-sellers stayed in after that, but obviously it's more than double that loss now for those who did.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2021)

DeMoN said:


> People actually think they can beat the big Wall Street firms? *grabs popcorn*



We already won.

first GME
then the stock market
the world
the moon


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> They already did.  Everybody who was shorting the stock lost a combined $14 billion when it hit $156 per share.  I don't know how many short-sellers stayed in after that, but obviously it's more than double that loss now for those who did.


Bad news: apparently some whiny idiots from the hedge funds spouting "evil stocc manipuwation wah" nonsense on major media outlets ended up getting r/wallstreetbets locked, and the stocks have dropped a bunch. Not "they've won" a lot, but a lot.
Seriously, what's wrong with these people? When you try to short-sell something to death, get your ass kicked by a mob of stock-enthused redditors and your response is to basically bully them into submission, you should probably reexamine your life choices.

Edit: Nope, the ban/lock just got undone. r/wallstreetbets is public and open again, and there's a new Discord community in place of the old one that got banned.
Viva la Gamestonks!


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Bad news: apparently some whiny idiots from the hedge funds spouting "evil stocc manipuwation wah" nonsense on major media outlets ended up getting r/wallstreetbets locked, and the stocks have dropped a bunch. Not "they've won" a lot, but a lot.
> Seriously, what's wrong with these people? When you try to short-sell something to death, get your ass kicked by a mob of stock-enthused redditors and your response is to basically bully them into submission, you should probably reexamine your life choices.



We are back  3.7m Degenerates strong.
can't stop us because we don't even know when to stop.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 28, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Bad news: apparently some whiny idiots from the hedge funds spouting "evil stocc manipuwation wah" nonsense on major media outlets ended up getting r/wallstreetbets locked, and the stocks have dropped a bunch. Not "they've won" a lot, but a lot.
> Seriously, what's wrong with these people? When you try to short-sell something to death, get your ass kicked by a mob of stock-enthused redditors and your response is to basically bully them into submission, you should probably reexamine your life choices.


Yeah /r/wsb came back up relatively quickly though, and I still show GME at $347 since the markets are closed.  I think if the stock suddenly drops by a bunch at open tomorrow, they'll just buy in like crazy again and cause it to spike even more.  Supposedly the short-sellers are in a position where they have to buy up 20 million more shares on Friday, and so that's when the largest spike is expected to happen before a massive sell off.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2021)

@Xzi 

they fact that they spent all day making shit up on the news and are trying to get rid of us proves that we are winning.
Diamond hands my degenerates


----------



## NNate (Jan 28, 2021)

Those in power don't like people coming in and disturbing the status quo and messing up their easy money. Unfortunately I don't think this'll end well for the little guy. The SEC will probably lock things down in the future. Very sad


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> apparently some whiny idiots from the hedge funds spouting "evil stocc manipuwation wah" nonsense on major media outlets ended up getting r/wallstreetbets locked



 This is not true. The mods of WSB locked the sub to take a sec and figure out an attack and cleanup plan for all of the bots and spammers that had joined and posted garbage recently.

@wsbmod, the official WSB twitter account (it's in the wsb subreddit sidebar), retweeted this, so yes, this is the official narrative.

FYI1) Reddit did not shut down r/wallstreetbets2) The mods shut it down bc they were overwhelmed3) It’s now back, for now at least:https://t.co/XESyewgaksSource: senior Reddit administration official— Balaji (@balajis) January 28, 2021


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jan 28, 2021)

Lumstar said:


> About time someone toys with Gamestop. They engaged in predatory tactics, acquiring or eclipsing most other nationwide game retailers. Derided as GS is, many cities don't have any other stores that better cater to gaming enthusiasts.


Gamestop is literally just the carcass being kicked around here. They aren't even relevant at this point. They're a bystander to their own carnage.


----------



## NNate (Jan 28, 2021)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> Gamestop is literally just the carcass being kicked around here. They aren't even relevant at this point. They're a bystander to their own carnage.


Agreed, they just had a lot of short calls to mess with and squeeze.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 28, 2021)

I've tried to read this entire topic and the past 5 pages, and I still can't understand what's going on.


Does some one have a bit of time to explain what's happening? I know nothing about the stock market or stocks or any of these words being thrown around.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 28, 2021)

Jonna said:


> I've tried to read this entire topic and the past 5 pages, and I still can't understand what's going on.
> 
> 
> Does some one have a bit of time to explain what's happening? I know nothing about the stock market or stocks or any of these words being thrown around.



Big boy wallstreet and hedge funds kept betting Gamestop stock prices would fall over and over and over again and made a ton of money, they got so greedy they doubled down to the point where they were waging 130% of the available floating stock would fall. Reddit saw that and realized if everyone bought stock and held it, as their (wallstreet's) options expired they (wallstreet) would be forced to buy at a higher price, shooting the stock price up and creating a upward cascade effect that would shoot the stock up into the stratosphere. One hedge fund lost so much money from this they needed a 2 billion dollar bailout to stay afloat, and others are suffering too, while ordinary people are getting that money to pay off student loans, fund their parents retirement, pay for surgeries, and donate to charities.

Something like that... all the info I know about the stock market I learned in the past 72 hours lol

TL;DR Wallstreet gets more cucked the more stock redditors buy in gamestop


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 28, 2021)

Jonna said:


> I've tried to read this entire topic and the past 5 pages, and I still can't understand what's going on.
> 
> 
> Does some one have a bit of time to explain what's happening? I know nothing about the stock market or stocks or any of these words being thrown around.


I went to reddit and just learned some of it. So take this with a huge grain of salt.

Basically, a few days ago, hedge funds, Citron, Melvin, etc, shorted GME stock by 140% of the total available shares. 

How does a short work?

Here is an explanation by u/copperblood/ from reddit (https://www.reddit.com/r/technology...f?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x&context=3)


> Hey, can I borrow this apple at $1 and promise to pay you back? Sure. Oh shit, this apple has gone up 800% and now I have to pay it back at 800%. Don't want to do that? Don't short shit. I have zero sympathy for these hedge funds that are losing their shirts right now. Historically, they've been betting against jobs and markets for years, getting rich at the expense of workers. It's great seeing Melvin Capital lose $3.75 billion over this. Seriously, fuck them.



So now the guys who shorted GME need to buy back GME stocks when the shorts expire, which is due on Friday this week. People over WSB saw this opportunity and went in. Now those guy who shorted GME will buy those stock at whatever price it is on Friday and WSB will probably sell theirs at that moment or after.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jan 28, 2021)

Ericzander said:


> This is true. It is also true that I sold my two free GME stocks that I got for inviting you and a friend for less than $4.50 each and was too scared to get back in when it rose to $60. AMA.
> 
> Edit for proof:
> View attachment 243631


Do you have a microwave, a large CRT TV, and a flip phone so I can tell myself to buy when it was at $4?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2021)

TO THE MOON


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 28, 2021)

I've read a bit more about this. It's interesting that the overall short % of float has not changed despite some hedge funds supposedly forced to liquidate. WSB is saying this is a good thing, but I'm a bit nervous about this because it means that new shorts are joining. The new shorts bought in at $350. They do not have to worry about liquidity as much as the old shorts that bought in at much lower prices. Regular investors are buying at the high prices but more shorts will continue to counter. And despite all the memes, I'm pretty sure many who bought in yesterday or before are gonna be locking in their gains, many of which are 10x or more which is already life-changing for most people. So this will be a waiting game for a while, media hype will die down, people will get scared or bored, and eventually the crash will happen and the hedge funds that shorted high will make bank at the expense of people who jumped on the hype train too late.

Of course I could be entirely wrong and this stock hits $5000 by end of week.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 28, 2021)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> Gamestop is literally just the carcass being kicked around here. They aren't even relevant at this point. They're a bystander to their own carnage.


To be honest, that's not even true. Several GameStop fundamentals have changed this year and, in spite of the pandemic shutting down stores, the company had fairly healthy vitals. The company acquired several big name executives, including Reggie. They've also signed a deal with Microsoft which gives them not only exclusivity in regards to the smash hit Xbox All-Access program, but also a cut of all digital proceeds on any Microsoft console purchased in their stores. That's right - even if you go all-digital, GameStop gets a kick-back. There are big prospects of further co-operation, they very well may become the go-to brick and mortar location for all things Microsoft since it's easier to sign a deal than to handle distribution - they have the manpower and the physical locations that Microsoft does not. Trying to flatten the GameStop stock was clearly malicious - the company isn't "failing" in any sense of the word and the release of next gen consoles has fueled it up significantly this year.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jan 28, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> To be honest, that's not even true. Several GameStop fundamentals have changed this year and, in spite of the pandemic shutting down stores, the company had a fairly healthy vitals. The company acquired several big name executives, including Reggie. They've also signed an exclusivity deal with Microsoft which gives them not only exclusivity in regards to the Xbox All-Access program, which has been a smash hit, but also a cut of all digital proceeds on any Microsoft console purchased in their stores. There are big prospects of further co-operation, they very well may become the go-to brick and Mortar location for all things Microsoft since it's easier to sign a deal than to handle distribution - they have the manpower and the physical locations that Microsoft does not. Trying to flatten the GameStop stock was clearly malicious - the company isn't "failing" in any sense of the word and the release of next gen consoles has fueled it up significantly this year.


It's still true. Gamestop had bad optics, like many brick and mortar stores. Paint a picture any which way you like, it had same negative optics as many others.

Hedges decided to zero on in Gamestop in particular. Any company with overwhelmingly good optics doesn't get shorted over 100% of available stock. 

Any company with over 100% shorts on its available market stock could have been the epicenter of this in Wallstreetbets and we could be seeing absolutely any ridiculous company at 20 times or more valuation spike.

Therefore, Gamestop is once again irrelevant in this tug of war of price and now, not only did it have enough bad optics to be shorted over 100% of available market stock, it now has positively insane obfuscation of any real value with whatever this circus is. It might get lucky and stay overvalued for a while, or it may crater unbelievably hard and not even be redeemed by the positives you pointed out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 28, 2021)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> It's still true. Gamestop had bad optics, like many brick and mortar stores. Paint a picture any which way you like, it had same negative optics as many others.
> 
> Hedges decided to zero on in Gamestop in particular. Any company with overwhelmingly good optics doesn't get shorted over 100% of available stock.
> 
> ...


I think a market correction of a grossly oversized short like this is not only welcome, it's necessary. Big hedge funds have been doing this to companies since the dawn of time - Tesla has been a target of short sellers since its inception, which decelerated its growth. Imagine shorting Tesla now when it's breaking all records of market growth, to the point that Musk briefly became the richest man on the planet, overtaking Bezos, if only for a moment. In my opinion, if you play stupid games, you should win stupid prizes - it doesn't matter if you're a billion dollar hedge fund or a small trader. This is just desserts for trying to tank a company that isn't even out of business, nor is it headed in that direction at all.


----------



## MiiJack (Jan 28, 2021)

Anyone willing to spare me some money?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 28, 2021)

SonyUSA said:


> Big boy wallstreet and hedge funds kept betting Gamestop stock prices would fall over and over and over again and made a ton of money, they got so greedy they doubled down to the point where they were waging 130% of the available floating stock would fall. Reddit saw that and realized if everyone bought stock and held it, as their (wallstreet's) options expired they (wallstreet) would be forced to buy at a higher price, shooting the stock price up and creating a upward cascade effect that would shoot the stock up into the stratosphere. One hedge fund lost so much money from this they needed a 2 billion dollar bailout to stay afloat, and others are suffering too, while ordinary people are getting that money to pay off student loans, fund their parents retirement, pay for surgeries, and donate to charities.
> 
> Something like that... all the info I know about the stock market I learned in the past 72 hours lol
> 
> TL;DR Wallstreet gets more cucked the more stock redditors buy in gamestop


I tried calling Melvin Capital cucks in WSB and Reddit removed my post


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jan 28, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> I think a market correction of a grossly oversized short like this is not only welcome, it's necessary. Big hedge funds have been doing this to companies since the dawn of time - Tesla has been a target of short sellers since its inception, which decelerated its growth. Imagine shorting Tesla now when it's breaking all records of market growth, to the point that Musk briefly became the richest man on the planet, overtaking Bezos, if only for a moment. In my opinion, if you play stupid games, you should win stupid prizes - it doesn't matter if you're a billion dollar hedge fund or a small trader. This is just desserts for trying to tank a company that isn't even out of business, nor is it headed in that direction at all.


No disagreements there. Wall street has always been an insider club and they thought nobody would notice on their reckless and irresponsible trading. As it turns out, an entire generation of scorned outsider millennials took notice and realized they could do something about it.

Frustrating to see the SEC and many of these trading platforms backing wall street too by trade halts and other manipulative tactics. Can't let the little man win.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 28, 2021)

This is actually hilarious


----------



## neotank19 (Jan 28, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> The concept of "price" goes out the window when you're obligated to cover your bad call and there simply isn't enough stock available to do so. Wall Street made a bet that GameStop's stock is going to crash this month and borrowed stock from Market Makers at an average price with the expectation that they will return it later once it tanks and pocket the change - that's how they make money. There's nothing wrong with doing that if it happens naturally, but you can trigger such an event artificially if you have enough volume, which they did.
> 
> There's only one problem - retail traders bought the stock in droves and the price shot up instead. Once there is simply no more stock available for hedge funds to buy, at an inflated price or not, the amount of zeroes after $1 is up to your imagination - they have to buy it back regardless. If the price continues to hover at $60, we'll see another short squeeze and the price will shoot up again. If it maintains a level of $115 or higher, we're in full on gamma squeeze simultaneously, which is unprecedented.
> 
> ...



You explained it beatifully, thanks so much.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 28, 2021)

neotank19 said:


> You explained it beatifully, thanks so much.


They have 6 days from Friday to cover outstanding shorts, from what I understand. This means we haven't seen anything yet, barring some cataclysmic event. I already hear calls for bail-outs, which means they're pretty scared of the possible ramifications. I suspect there will be some drastic changes in the system following this event.


----------



## anhminh (Jan 28, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> They have 6 days from Friday to cover outstanding shorts, from what I understand. This means we haven't seen anything yet, barring some cataclysmic event. I already hear calls for bail-outs, which means they're pretty scared of the possible ramifications. I suspect there will be some drastic changes in the system following this event.


Yup, rich people hate losing money, expressly to poor people.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 28, 2021)

Still worth buying in today y/n?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 28, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Still worth buying in today y/n?


Nobody here is a financial advisor, nothing posted on GBAtemp should be misconstrued as financial advice or "tips". Nobody will take responsibility for any financial decisions anybody else makes. You can do your own due diligence, look at the numbers and make an independent decision. All investment carries risk, keep that in mind before making any rash moves. If you're looking for financial advice, this isn't the site for that, I'm afraid.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 28, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Still worth buying in today y/n?


Idk, it's dropped a few percent overnight, but that could change when the market opens again. I put about $35 worth in fractional shares, if it drops any more today I'm just gonna cut my losses.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 28, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Nobody here is a financial advisor, nothing posted on GBAtemp should be misconstrued as financial advice or "tips". Nobody will take responsibility for any financial decisions anybody else makes. You can do your due diligence, look at the numbers and make an independent. All investment carries risk, keep that in mind before making any rash moves. If you're looking for financial advice, this isn't the site for that, I'm afraid.


Wise words, of course. Still up for any number of unqualified opinions tho 


e:


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 28, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> Idk, it's dropped a few percent overnight, but that could change when the market opens again. I put about $35 worth in fractional shares, if it drops any more today I'm just gonna cut my losses.


It's sitting at $450 pre-market and peaked a little over $500 according to NASDAQ. It only dropped slightly because the market was closed, it's back up and then some. Whether that's an indicator of a new rally or not remains to be seen - you'll read about it here if it is.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2021)

To the moon!!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Wise words, of course. Still up for any number of unqualified opinions tho



*Unqualified *(_extremely_) *opinion*, there's a lot of potential on the table here, but also a LOT of risk. If you want to get in and haven't yet, the best time is a few days ago, and the second best is any time that's not more expensive than it already is; there may be a dip on Friday but there also might not be. IMO be prepared to lose anything you put in, and be pleasantly surprised if you come out ahead, but know what your acceptable levels of risk are, what you can afford to *lose *(on the bottom end), and roughly where you'd want to get out on the top end.

Typical warning that *this is not financial advice*, I'm only slightly more intelligent an ape with a cell phone, I just like the stock, you're a fool if you think anyone here is qualified enough to know what they're doing, etc etc.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2021)

Boo those places seeking to put a halt on trading, or that have put a halt on trading. I will certainly remember that the next time you bleat about the free market in this or something else, or what I would say is justifiably laugh as someone small loses their investment because they are an idiot or because they assumed the market reflected reality and you say "them's the risks".

Here's hoping we get some blood sports as the various funds out there playing in this compete to make sure they are not the ones holding the bag (collectively they might exceed public shares or whatever but individually might be able to dodge it). 



Foxi4 said:


> Nobody here is a financial advisor


I am going to wonder there on that one. It is a reasonably easy field to get into and there are plenty here that otherwise represent all sorts of interesting professions, including accountants.

Granted there is likely the "I am a lawyer but I am not your lawyer" thing going on for that one; assuming you are not one of the "we like the stock" crowd buying it for its aesthetic appeal or to be part of a movement then said advisor would probably want to look at your portfolio and expected returns to see whether taking a punt with this much as a gamble could pay off, especially at this late in the day and vs doing the same in AMC, nokia, blackberry and other such things that are also potential candidates for some having some fun.



Gamemaster1379 said:


> No disagreements there. Wall street has always been an insider club and they thought nobody would notice on their reckless and irresponsible trading. As it turns out, an entire generation of scorned outsider millennials took notice and realized they could do something about it.



To be fair little guy/collective activist investors is not exactly a new thing
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelpellmanrowland/2019/04/07/fairr/?sh=30441f0a48a5 with the thing in question going back to 2015.
https://raisevegan.com/peta-buys-slaughterhouse-stocks-to-push-for-transition-to-vegan-meat/


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 28, 2021)

I can’t even purchase more shares on Robinhood


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 28, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> I can’t even purchase more shares on Robinhood


The market doesn't open until 9:30 EST. Or do you mean just not today?


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 28, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> The market doesn't open until 9:30 EST. Or do you mean just not today?


no like robinhood has actually disabled buying (but not selling) shares on amc and gamestop stocks, in a transparent attempt to trick people into selling early
they're trying every horribly scummy trick in the book so that the rich can remain rich and the poor remain poor


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 28, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> no like robinhood has actually disabled buying (but not selling) shares on amc and gamestop stocks, in a transparent attempt to trick people into selling early
> they're trying every horribly scummy trick in the book so that the rich can remain rich and the poor remain poor


Even pending orders? That would suck for me if so


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 28, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> Even pending orders? That would suck for me if so


idk but I wouldn't be surprised
thankfully the WSB mob has decided to respond to this in the best way possible: sending a jillion complaints of every kind in an attempt to get some form of overseeing entity on RH's ass


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 28, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> no like robinhood has actually disabled buying (but not selling) shares on amc and gamestop stocks, in a transparent attempt to trick people into selling early
> they're trying every horribly scummy trick in the book so that the rich can remain rich and the poor remain poor


This is literally communism rip free market


----------



## leon315 (Jan 28, 2021)

leon315 said:


> *Everyone Gangsta until Gamestop has a scheduled vertical drop.*


today 28/01/2021 Gamestop's stock has a vertical drop from 480 to 260, a huge laugh to those who bought when it were 400+ LMFAO!

I TOLD YOU! hope you won't drop from 10th floor too!


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 28, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> This is literally communism rip free market


no, this is capitalism at its worst
still rip free market
may RH, the short-sellers and everyone supporting this economic toxicity lose every cent they've got


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2021)

Fidelity is where its at.
Get on bois!!!


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 28, 2021)

Before markets opened this morning Robinhood and other brokerages removed or severely limited the ability to buy stocks in GME, NAKD, NOK, BBBY, BB, AMC; and very likely others.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2021)

So much for that free market.
Guess those in power hate it when a bunch of degenerates make a buck.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 28, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> idk but I wouldn't be surprised
> thankfully the WSB mob has decided to respond to this in the best way possible: sending a jillion complaints of every kind in an attempt to get some form of overseeing entity on RH's ass


Yep, they canceled my orders. Tried moving to Webull, but Robinhood hemorrhaged their entire customer base all at once, so the registration and account server is getting hammered. I wouldn't put it past big money and big tech to coordinate a DDoS attack at this point either, but that's just the conspiracy theorist in me talking lol. 

This is nice to see though:


 

I'm sure Google will reverse all the one star reviews if they haven't already, because God forbid the unwashed masses have a voice. God forbid they have any influence over a supposedly "free" market and try to improve their situation in life during difficult times.




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leon315 said:


> today 28/01/2021 Gamestop's stock has a vertical drop from 480 to 260, a huge laugh to those who bought when it were 400+ LMFAO!
> 
> I TOLD YOU! hope you won't drop from 10th floor too!


Market manipulation by the big brokers. They disabled buying on the stocks in question, but allowed people to sell.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 28, 2021)

AT THE MOMENT 28/01 17:16, the stock is dropping below 150$, guess this GOLD RUSH is over.


----------



## neotank19 (Jan 28, 2021)

Wow, the trading app that makes it seem like it's for the little guy showed its true colors.  I think we all knew this was a bubble, but the insiders ended up being the ones to pop it.

really? you cant buy but we will let you sell?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2021)

leon315 said:


> AT THE MOMENT 28/01 17:16, the stock is dropping below 150$, guess this GOLD RUSH is over.




Not true at all.

This is classic scare tactics. These calls are going to expire and they will be left holding the bag. Just hold and wait it out.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 28, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> *Unqualified *(_extremely_) *opinion*, there's a lot of potential on the table here, but also a LOT of risk. If you want to get in and haven't yet, the best time is a few days ago, and the second best is any time that's not more expensive than it already is; there may be a dip on Friday but there also might not be. IMO be prepared to lose anything you put in, and be pleasantly surprised if you come out ahead, but know what your acceptable levels of risk are, what you can afford to *lose *(on the bottom end), and roughly where you'd want to get out on the top end.
> 
> Typical warning that *this is not financial advice*, I'm only slightly more intelligent an ape with a cell phone, I just like the stock, you're a fool if you think anyone here is qualified enough to know what they're doing, etc etc.


If anyone wants to get into stock it's best to diversify. Buy stock from dozens of companies. That way you don't put all your eggs in one basket. If one company doesn't do to well then its just a small blip of the other dozens you have. Not smart going all in for Space X or Amazon.

Gamestop should be one of many. But I think we are past stock purchasing point right now and people should keep an eye for dips. Because gamestop may succeed in the long term. Though it's a big may. It could fail like Blockbuster.

Thats pretty true that people shouldn't get financial advice here. But some people are scared to give any advice or suggestions at all because they don't want to give advice and they person they are giving advice to looses money. They'll feel bad for it.

But even if someone suggests to invest in stock for a certain company. Its the person buying the stock at the end. Its there money and there choice and them pulling the trigger. And their responsibility. They should know not every prediction is 100% and should not just believe people right away and should assess things themselves and not just blindly follow any advice.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 28, 2021)

CallmeBerto said:


> Not true at all.
> 
> This is classic scare tactics. These calls are going to expire and they will be left holding the bag. Just hold and wait it out.


SO YOU ARE HOLDING SOME? hope you didn't buy them when there were 300-400?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2021)

leon315 said:


> SO YOU ARE HOLDING SOME? hope you didn't buy them when there were 300-400?



I got 1K worth at 230 or so. Never invest money you can't afford to lose so we will see how this goes. I'm shooting to buying this site and all its users.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 28, 2021)

CallmeBerto said:


> I got 1K worth at 230 or so. Never invest money you can't afford to lose so we will see how this goes. I'm shooting to buying this site and all its users.


just checked it's 150 now, if things don't get worse it's still -70 for you each, now cross fingers and pray?!

Edit:_ if you got for 230 each why didn't you sell when today's peak (480$)?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2021)

leon315 said:


> just checked it's 150 now, if things don't get worse it's still -70 for you each, now cross fingers and pray?!
> 
> Edit:_ if you got for 230 each why didn't you sell when today's peak (480$)?




We are going to the moon

We will see how it plays out.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 28, 2021)

CallmeBerto said:


> We are going to the moon
> 
> We will see how it plays out.


RH seems to have already been review bombed and people are filing a class action lawsuit for their bullshit, so hopefully whatever platforms are even left will be significantly less corrupt.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 28, 2021)

CallmeBerto said:


> We are going to the moon
> 
> We will see how it plays out.


don't cry if GS's stock goes back to 4$ muhauahuahuahua!

EDIT: PLASMASHER is telling everyone here that if you got above 200+=you are screwed.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 28, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> ...well, that was a pleasant surprise. If only I had invested when it was that low...


[accidently steals $348 from you and buys a share]              hehehehe


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 28, 2021)

leon315 said:


> don't cry if GS's stock goes back to 4$ muhauahuahuahua!
> 
> EDIT: PLASMASHER is telling everyone here that if you got above 200+=you are screwed.


if that was what I think it is, an awful (and poorly spelled) attempt to put words into my mouth, you're fucking wrong
can't buy on RH? people are buying on other platforms.
basically can't buy from the US at all? ring up international buddies that are also on WSB.
*these guys are really fucking persistent, and you should probably stop being so obnoxious about a situation that may not even happen.*


----------



## leon315 (Jan 28, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> if that was what I think it is, an awful attempt to put words into my mouth, you're fucking wrong
> can't buy on RH? people are buying on other platforms.
> basically can't buy from the US at all? ring up international buddies that are also on WSB.
> *these guys are really fucking persistent, and you should probably stop being so obnoxious about a situation that may not even happen.*


it was my conversation to my friend CallmeBerto, pls stay aside, nothing matters you here.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 28, 2021)

leon315 said:


> it was my conversation to my friend CallmeBerto, pls stay aside, nothing matters you here.


first off, your grammar is giving me a stroke
second off, this is a public thread
third off, unless there's another guy called "plasmas*h*er" on this thread (yeah no), you namedropped me and acted like I said the opposite of what I've been actually saying, so I have every right to call you out on it


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 28, 2021)

Why try to beat Wall Street at their own game, when they're the ones writing the rules?
The fact that there have been a dozen halts today is not a good sign. They can choose to stop all trading of the stock for an indefinite amount of time.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 28, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> first off, your grammar is giving me a stroke
> second off, this is a public thread
> third off, unless there's another guy called "plasmas*h*er" on this thread (yeah no), you namedropped me and acted like I said the opposite of what I've been actually saying, so I have every right to call you out on it


if i really want to draw you attention I would add @ in order to pin you, English is not my native language, if my grammar really bothers you that much then why you reply me in the 1st place? 
can't you just ignore me?


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 28, 2021)

leon315 said:


> if i really want to draw you attention I would add @ in order to pin you, English is not my native language, if my grammar really bothers you that much then why you reply me in the 1st place?
> can't you just ignore me?


don't put words in my mouth if you don't want to be called out on your bullshit then


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2021)

DeMoN said:


> Why try to beat Wall Street at their own game, when they're the ones writing the rules?
> The fact that there have been a dozen halts today is not a good sign. They can choose to stop all trading of the stock for an indefinite amount of time.




Not if their calls expire. Many will this Friday.


----------



## smf (Jan 28, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I am going to wonder there on that one. It is a reasonably easy field to get into and there are plenty here that otherwise represent all sorts of interesting professions, including accountants.



Financial advisers need to study and take exams & then take out insurance. It's not the easiest field to get into.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 28, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> don't put words in my mouth if you don't want to be called out on your bullshit then


who are you? like I'm so scared LMFAO.


CallmeBerto said:


> Not if their calls expire. Many will this Friday.


I see the GS's stock suddenly jumped from 150 to 270 again, any theory about this anomaly?


----------



## smf (Jan 28, 2021)

CallmeBerto said:


> I got 1K worth at 230 or so. Never invest money you can't afford to lose so we will see how this goes. I'm shooting to buying this site and all its users.



So you got about 4 shares? The hedge funds would collapse before turning that into a life changing sum of money. Sell before they hit $4 a share.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2021)

leon315 said:


> who are you? like I'm so scared LMFAO.
> 
> I see the GS's stock suddenly jumped from 150 to 270 again, any theory about this anomaly?




People are buying like mad according to reddit. Degreates are fighting back.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smf said:


> So you got about 4 shares? The hedge funds would collapse before turning that into a life changing sum of money. Sell before they hit $4 a share.




I'm in for the long haul.

Whatever happens, happens


----------



## smf (Jan 28, 2021)

CallmeBerto said:


> I'm in for the long haul.
> 
> Whatever happens, happens



Well the long haul is the stock collapses to lower than you bought them for, guaranteed.

But you will have made a load of money for someone in the process.


----------



## NNate (Jan 28, 2021)

It's a gamble - playing chicken with billionaires. If you're in, gotta hope the rest of the normies stay in too.

It's an interesting situation as it's not a bet based on company financials or outlook.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jan 28, 2021)

Buy high sell low. Not exactly rocket science.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2021)

I would love to see a weekly stock information for gaming companies on gbatemp.


----------



## smf (Jan 28, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Buy high sell low. Not exactly rocket science.



Are you sure? I think your rocket is unlikely to fly.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 28, 2021)

smf said:


> Are you sure? I think your rocket is unlikely to fly.


As opposed to the international army of chaotic gen-Z memer goodness that is WSB, which is going for "buy low, sell never"- also known as "we might blow up the planet but _*we're gonna fly to the fucking moon*_".
Jokes aside, this stonks war is showing the world all the inherent problems with capitalism and it's amazing.
May WSB win, and may Shitadel and its puppets drown in debt.


----------



## smf (Jan 28, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Jokes aside, this stonks war is showing the world all the inherent problems with capitalism and it's amazing.



Showing the world the problems with capitalism doesn't achieve anything positive.

This isn't about burning down the stock market. My prediction, the wsb guy with all the shares is going to sell & he just needs all the plebs to hold while he exits his position.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 28, 2021)

smf said:


> Showing the world the problems with capitalism doesn't achieve anything positive.
> 
> This isn't about burning down the stock market. My prediction, the wsb guy with all the shares is going to sell & he just needs all the plebs to hold while he exits his position.


If he's smart, he'll post a fake screenshot that shows him still holding, then slowly sell in secret while the price is still relatively high. Maybe he's done this already.


----------



## NNate (Jan 28, 2021)

I wouldn't say the problem is capitalism. I'd say it's more "rules for thee, but not for me". The ones with the money have the political elites in their pocket to make the rules that best suit them continuing to win.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2021)

smf said:


> Financial advisers need to study and take exams & then take out insurance. It's not the easiest field to get into.


Not something you rock up and do like a warehouse job or something but compared to other professional qualifications then I did have a quick scan earlier and CFA in the US can be done (in some cases various levels/exams might even have to be done) in a far shorter period than most degrees, possibly in line with some trade apprenticeships and specialist secretarial in some cases (though they were a bit shorter still). A lot of the sales guff also seemed like it was pitched at those looking to move up in office work, after a divorce, after a physical injury/later life, or indeed "boot camp" style affairs (though if they are anything like coding and computing boot camps... yeah).

Compared to some of the big boy legal, accounting, engineering, computing, medical and research fields then way less.

Edit


Dodain47 said:


> I would love to see a weekly stock information for gaming companies on gbatemp.


I tried it once or twice a few years ago. Nobody cared.


----------



## XDel (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## smf (Jan 28, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Compared to some of the big boy legal, accounting, engineering, computing, medical and research fields then way less.



I'd say computing is easier to get into than financial advising, but because of that the competition is greater.

But comparing to the hardest jobs doesn't make something "reasonably easy".

If someone did become a financial adviser then it's unlikely they would give advice on here either.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeMoN said:


> If he's smart, he'll post a fake screenshot that shows him still holding, then slowly sell in secret while the price is still relatively high. Maybe he's done this already.



Well someone is selling, because otherwise nobody would be able to buy in...



NNate said:


> I wouldn't say the problem is capitalism. I'd say it's more "rules for thee, but not for me". The ones with the money have the political elites in their pocket to make the rules that best suit them continuing to win.



It's not like they don't have any rules that apply to them, they have loads more rules that apply to them that if they applied them to you then you wouldn't be able to invest. Because you have less rules that apply to you then they'll step in to protect the market if you try to abuse that position.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2021)

smf said:


> I'd say computing is easier to get into than financial advising, but because of that the competition is greater.
> 
> But comparing to the hardest jobs doesn't make something "reasonably easy".
> 
> If someone did become a financial adviser then it's unlikely they would give advice on here either.


Entry level computing then sure. Certs that mean something, never mind the really fancy stuff, less so.

As for giving advice then plenty of lawyers, engineers, medics, accountants and more have given some pretty high end "if this hypothetical scenario were to have occurred" over the years that you might well pay good money for if it were a real consultation.


----------



## smf (Jan 28, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> As for giving advice then plenty of lawyers, engineers, medics, accountants and more have given some pretty high end "if this hypothetical scenario were to have occurred" over the years that you might well pay good money for if it were a real consultation.



Well I know some people have *claimed* to be a lawyer. Financial advice is way more complicated though, because you have skin in the game. So you have to be really careful you don't give advice to buy and then the next day sell your position. I don't think people would want to be restricted having to decide whether to risk the consequences holding a stock after you change your mind.

As it is there is a good chance that people on wsb are doing things against the spirit of the law, if not actually breaking it. Proving it will be harder though.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 28, 2021)

These boomers just want to make me hold even more


----------



## smf (Jan 28, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> These boomers just want to make me hold even more



BlackRock, Donald Foss & Ryan Cohen want you to hold, so they can sell while it's high and leave you holding the baby.

The guy on wsb that has been buying shares up for the last year, is probably going to do the same.

Then they'll suspend trading.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 28, 2021)

and now the government is getting involved holy shit https://www.gamingbible.co.uk/news/...bRKBCc1kFwKjhe5A3w_A_H95Ne-Cxgedy_-DM8U2KL6iM


----------



## leon315 (Jan 28, 2021)

okey from what i heard and people are discussing on live here: seems platform provider ROBINHOOD most likely and single handedly will prevent people to frenzy buy GS stock tomorrow, just like what happened today!

OFC all of this shitshow without any govt. regulations.

www.twitch.tv/hasanabi


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 28, 2021)

leon315 said:


> okey from what i heard and people are discussing on live here: seems platform provider ROBINHOOD most likely and single handedly will prevent people to frenzy buy GS stock tomorrow, just like what happened today!
> 
> OFC all of this shitshow without any govt. regulations.
> 
> www.twitch.tv/hasanabi


"single handedly"
you do realize there's a jillion different platforms and that the hyperfixated madlads on WSB are constantly keeping track of which ones they can trust
nobody's going to even USE RH after today


----------



## leon315 (Jan 28, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> "single handedly"
> you do realize there's a jillion different platforms and that the hyperfixated madlads on WSB are constantly keeping track of which ones they can trust
> nobody's going to even USE RH after today


so things as you just said people will just switch platform then frenzy buy GME as usual, which consequently raise Gamestop's stock once again?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2021)

leon315 said:


> so things as you just said people will just switch platform then frenzy buy GME as usual, which consequently raise Gamestop's stock once again?



Make a new account on fidelity. 
Spend their life savings.
Stonks only go up.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 28, 2021)

CallmeBerto said:


> Make a new account on fidelity.
> Spend their life savings.
> Stonks only go up.


in your just few words.
oh my... i can sense an immense malignity.
Definitely will spend all my life saving on it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Yeah today was a frustrating day.

Nothing like seeing a few grand just evaporate in front of your face lol. But I decided to HODL because I got fuckin diamond hands and we're back in action baby.

At least until 9:30 AM.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 29, 2021)

Apparently Robinhood is allowing people to buy tomorrow I guess they got the memo


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 29, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> Yeah today was a frustrating day.
> 
> Nothing like seeing a few grand just evaporate in front of your face lol. But I decided to HODL because I got fuckin diamond hands and we're back in action baby.
> 
> At least until 9:30 AM.



hey 420.69 became real, maybe 1k isn't just a meme


----------



## NNate (Jan 29, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> Apparently Robinhood is allowing people to buy tomorrow I guess they got the memo


It wasn't clear if everyone or if they were going to limit the number of trades. Hard to know what to believe


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

NNate said:


> It wasn't clear if everyone or if they were going to limit the number of trades. Hard to know what to believe


they're gonna limit
they're gonna be as scummy as possible but it's a sign that they're *losing*


----------



## Chary (Jan 29, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> Apparently Robinhood is allowing people to buy tomorrow I guess they got the memo


Yeah, right. I'm sure they're very very sorry...to the hedge boys that they couldn't freeze buying for longer.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 29, 2021)

DeMoN said:


> Why try to beat Wall Street at their own game, when they're the ones writing the rules?
> The fact that there have been a dozen halts today is not a good sign. They can choose to stop all trading of the stock for an indefinite amount of time.


Then it's not a free market and never was, and any complaints regarding the US economy as being a capitalist free market are null and void.


----------



## Viri (Jan 29, 2021)

Watching the stock market get abused, and crash and burn is pretty damn funny. I hope this keeps up.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 29, 2021)

Viri said:


> Watching the stock market get abused, and crash and burn is pretty damn funny. I hope this keeps up.


Just like in 2008 and many times before, the American people will suffer from this. Wall Street and the rich will walk away scott-free and probably even richer.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 29, 2021)

Wallstreetbets might actually be mention and forever archived into the Library Congress.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

CallmeBerto said:


> Wallstreetbets might actually be mention and forever archived into the Library Congress.


I think WSB has just shattered the Homo Economicus model irreparably by proving that even large groups of investors can behave irrationally.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 29, 2021)

https://www.twitch.tv/aoc


----------



## Viri (Jan 29, 2021)

DeMoN said:


> Just like in 2008 and many times before, the American people will suffer from this. Wall Street and the rich will walk away scott-free and probably even richer.


Yup, they'll watch us from their ivory towers, drinking Champagne, while us sub-human non rich people suffer!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

CallmeBerto said:


> Wallstreetbets might actually be mention and forever archived into the Library Congress.



Forever filled with "autists" and "retards" with "diamond hands" being "ape strong" to try to get some "tendies" from their wife's boyfriend.

Fuckin hell, what a time to be alive.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> Forever filled with "autists" and "retards" with "diamond hands" being "ape strong" to try to get some "tendies" from their wife's boyfriend.
> 
> Fuckin hell, what a time to be alive.


I mean... their greatest strength is that they aren't rational in any sense of the word.
They're a 5m+ global army of crazed memers with nothing to lose and no sense of self restraint.
If you DON'T expect absurd slang from that, IDK what to tell you.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> If you DON'T expect absurd slang from that, IDK what to tell you.



Oh I've been subscribed to WSB for years, their whole... _thing_... is no strange concept to me lol. But it's amazing nonetheless.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 29, 2021)

I love how every political side seems to be united on this


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jan 29, 2021)

Oy vey shut it down


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Oy vey shut it down


_rechecks RationalWiki's alt-right dogwhistle glossary_
Why am I not surprised in the slightest that you're also *that* brand of crazy?
And regardless, the rich fucks getting their asses handed to them are outliers in terms of raw greed- pretty much the only groups they're in that they can be used to judge the avarice of are ones defined by avarice.


----------



## neotank19 (Jan 29, 2021)

I think a large part of this has been people investing money that they _don't care _if they lose it or not. 

It's about standing up for the little guy verse billionaires that were so greedy they wanted to milk a flea.

And why not? Most americans got $2,200 in (so called) free money, with plans for alot more on the way. 

Might as well have some lols with it.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 29, 2021)

Buying shares for GME is now available I know what I’m doing when the market opens


----------



## XDel (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> Buying shares for GME is now available I know what I’m doing when the market opens


The current pre-market quotes for $GME are oscillating between $350-415, perhaps you should be cautious at open. Not financial advice, just general trading advice.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

CallmeBerto said:


> Make a new account on fidelity.
> Spend their life savings.
> Stonks only go up.



Until they go down again. It's guaranteed that someone is going to sell from underneath you. The price will collapse very soon. The overnight millionaires *will* be looking for some way to close out their position.

As each short position is closed & the shares returned, they will get sold again as they have no interest in destabilizing the economy & don't want to be left holding gamestop shares when it's about to collapse.

When it collapses, it will go quick and you won't get a chance to sell.

https://www.theguardian.com/business/2021/jan/28/squeezing-hedge-funds-fun-wont-last-gamestop-reddit



GhostLatte said:


> Apparently Robinhood is allowing people to buy tomorrow I guess they got the memo



Nope, they got more money.

https://techcrunch.com/2021/01/28/t...t-robinhood-yanked-trading-on-some-securities

Reporting from Bloomberg indicates that Robinhood “tapped at least several hundred million dollars” from credit lines today makes sense in this context. As does the unicorn’s decision to allow for some trading of the afore-limited securities in the near future (“starting tomorrow, we plan to allow limited buys of these securities,” the company wrote); now reloaded with more capital, Robinhood can afford to let its users get back, somewhat, to business.



neotank19 said:


> I think a large part of this has been people investing money that they _don't care _if they lose it or not.



wsb is full of people who think that holding will take the price to $10k, they don't think they can lose.

I hope this ends well......

_What's the fastest way I can get in on this without having ever touched investing before? Recommended companies that let me buy right away?_

_I really like this stock._


----------



## tabzer (Jan 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I love how every political side seems to be united on this



I believe people were being divided so that they wouldn't unite like this.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

tabzer said:


> I believe people were being divided so that they wouldn't unite like this.



They aren't united, they just all smell $$


----------



## tabzer (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> They aren't united, they just all smell $$


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jan 29, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> _rechecks RationalWiki's alt-right dogwhistle glossary_
> Why am I not surprised in the slightest that you're also *that* brand of crazy?
> And regardless, the rich fucks getting their asses handed to them are outliers in terms of raw greed- pretty much the only groups they're in that they can be used to judge the avarice of are ones defined by avarice.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> *More taxes and government interference*


Oh yeah, that's what I want - more government interference and more chicky for the tax man. Those tendies are mine, hands off.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

tabzer said:


> ..



There isn't going to be a revolution.

This is just a bunch of people who are trying to make money from another bunch of people, same as it ever was.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> There isn't going to be a revolution.
> 
> This is just a bunch of people who are trying to make money from another bunch of people, same as it ever was.


have you actually looked at r/wallstreetbets recently
it's almost all "this isn't about the money anymore, it's about the system"


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> have you actually looked at r/wallstreetbets recently
> it's almost all "this isn't about the money anymore, it's about the system"


It's most definitely about the money.


----------



## Chary (Jan 29, 2021)

Market open soon. Good luck to anyone in it. Regardless of what happens.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> It's most definitely about the money.


tell that to the people that have poured basically everything they have into GME and outright stated they don't care if they gain or lose from it because it is not about the money


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> tell that to the people that have poured basically everything they have into GME and outright stated they don't care if they gain or lose from it because it is not about the money


I am quite familiar with the type, but you know it can be both, right?


----------



## tabzer (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> There isn't going to be a revolution.
> 
> This is just a bunch of people who are trying to make money from another bunch of people, same as it ever was.



This is obviously going over your head.  People are genuinely excited at the idea of losing their money over the potential of "sticking it to the man".  The idea that "the revolution" could be as fun as beating the oppressor at their own game is simply poetic.  I'm skeptical, but I can at least recognize the sentiment.  "Same as always".  Does it mean something?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foxi4 said:


> I am quite familiar with the type, but you know it can be both, right?



Can be.   But there are few ships worth sinking with.  At least people can find worth in a shitty-ass company if it's because people who are worse than it tried over-shorting it.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> have you actually looked at r/wallstreetbets recently
> it's almost all "this isn't about the money anymore, it's about the system"



I have, it's all about the money.



tabzer said:


> This is obviously going over your head.  People are genuinely excited at the idea of losing their money over the potential of "sticking it to the man".  The idea that "the revolution" could be as fun as beating the oppressor at their own game is simply poetic.  I'm skeptical, but I can at least recognize the sentiment.  "Same as always".  Does it mean something?



No, they think they are going to be rich. It's like when those idiots thought invading the capitol was a revolution.

The hedge funds are run by a group of people, wallstreetbets is just another group of people.

Yes, "same as always" means something.


----------



## tabzer (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> I have, it's all about the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a lot of people joining "the cause" because they think they will get rich.  If you are going to ignore everything else, and reduce all people to profit-seekers, then maybe it's best if you stop yourself from being another one of those things.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smf said:


> No, they think they are going to be rich. It's like when those idiots thought invading the capitol was a revolution.


Lol. So you are among those equating WSB to white supremacists.  Can we have @Lacius chime in for our dose of self-righteous propaganda?

Imo, it's not a revolution, but it is another domino.


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 29, 2021)

Sadly I was too late to the party to get rich. 


Anyway, this kind of occurrence shows how fragile and exploitable the financial system is. Also shows how the word "value" has more to do with expectations and uncontextualized data than with real world operations of a given company.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

tabzer said:


> There's a lot of people joining "the cause" because they think they will get rich.  If you are going to ignore everything else, and reduce all people to profit-seekers, then maybe it's best if you stop yourself from being another one of those things.



Anyone putting money into gamestop is a profit seeker. Pretending they aren't is delusional.



tabzer said:


> Lol. So you are among those equating WSB to white supremacists.



No, I'm saying the people who invaded the capitol thought it was a revolution that they were fighting and would be rewarded.

People buying gamestop might be caught up in a fight against the man, but they want to be rewarded for it.

In a weeks time the stock will be down from todays price.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 29, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> Buying shares for GME is now available I know what I’m doing when the market opens



Thank you for your service fellow smooth brain.


----------



## NNate (Jan 29, 2021)

This has become a cultural battle, yes, but really in the end I think it's still about the money, not necessarily the principal of the thing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2021)

I don't know if I would go so far as to say fragile and exploitable. If it was it would have been knocked over long ago. What should have been a pounding this last few decades and probably still beating inflation.

Now it serves rather well to show how big firms that are supposedly all about calculated risk and risk management are far from always good in that.



Anyway it seems some were struggling with the idea of short selling still.
Someone asks to borrow a widget.
Someone else says "sure, but you break it, you buy it, I will want it or one just like it back in 2 weeks".
You immediately turn around and sell it as you suspect it will be worth far less in said 2 weeks (might even spread some rumours to that effect, and as an added bonus you dumping a lot of widgets initially will in turn potentially drop the price owing to basic supply-demand and people wondering if someone else is onto something and offloading their widgets).
If at said 2 week mark the price had dropped you buy and return a widget to the original owner (possibly with a fee) and can pocket the difference in price as your profit.
If it turns out widgets cure cancer or something and that was released in the meantime the price shoots up as everybody wants a widget and will pay more than before to get one.
You have to return the widget (or pay a hefty fee) for the one you borrowed it off is rather unpleasant and will break your kneecaps if they don't have their stuff. You really don't want this to happen and thus "at any cost" almost ends up being the order of the day. If said one also knows what you did (which is fine) they might also come breathe down your neck and say "you can give it back now if you want" before it gets to that point, especially if they think you don't have the funds to buy one at this new rate or have to wait while you fill out loan paperwork.

To go one further then here then the borrower possibly borrowed an initial widget, went to another and said "I have this widget, can I also borrow yours?", repeat now with two widgets and as the owner of the third widget thinks well there is always those other two that the others guys own that can be bought if this one goes missing so why not. After a while you have people imagining there are more widgets in existence than there actually are. Someone realises this, grabs all the widgets put onto the market in step 2 from the initial stuff (even without the cure to cancer bit that probably bumping the price up). The borrower, rather valuing their kneecaps (not to mention rumour has it they are going to use the spiky bat to do it on this occasion), gets desperate and is all "10, 20, 30, 40... name your price just get them to me", possibly having to sell off other stuff they own to fund it.

If you are the owner of widgets you can either wait to see the borrower get their kneecaps smashed if that would amuse you, or can try to hold out to get the best price which is usually a function of how much money they have (including loans they can take out, and how quick they can sell their house), when others will cave and sell their widget supply, how many widgets they need to find (and if it is possibly more than actually exist... even better), and the cost of kneecap repair surgery or placating the one that originally had the widget (which might well be high as the widget's true owner could be all "if I had it then I could have sold it for a fortune, look at the price" even if that is a kind of circular logic) as well as potentially the shame you will feel when someone asks why you did not sell your widget when someone wanted to pay you silly money for it and now they are worth nothing again.

Replace widget with stocks and you have the 95% of the idea here.

Worse is it seems the borrower made a few friends along the way so is now whispering in the ear of market owners to say "don't allow anybody else to buy widgets, can sell them to me though" (and possibly the market owners are pocketing a few widgets as they said they will take care of it to the small time widget owners looking to sell as they can smell desperation on the part of the borrower and have no loyalty to them when it comes down to it, and widget owners now with very limited options looking to cash in before the bubble pops), possibly some politicians (that the borrower financed and promised a nice cushy job to after they are done), the friends of the borrowers that own the means by which the people that realised they had promised more widgets that exist happen to communicate just happening to drop their means of communication, and going on the news (owned by their friends too) to say "I'm just a poor boy from a poor family. All I wanted was some widgets, just some widgets, and they wouldn't give them to me (look how worthless they were two weeks ago)" (quite why I am mixing Queen with Suicidal Tendencies in my remix here we can leave for another day) and as people still trust the news for reasons I can never quite fathom then they are actually believing it.


----------



## Chary (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm still holding. Why? Because...


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 29, 2021)

Chary said:


> I'm still holding. Why? Because...
> 
> View attachment 244044



WE LIKE THIS STOCK!!


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

Chary said:


> I'm still holding. Why? Because...
> 
> View attachment 244044


we choncc
we boncc
but most importantly
we like the stoncc


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> we choncc
> we boncc
> but most importantly
> we like the stoncc



Just for the memes I'm hoping wsb lose all their $$

At this point they are on a par with #stopthesteal.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 29, 2021)

From last night talk show which CEO of Robinhood had to talk on live, they also revealed that real value of GME should be 17!!!

Just sold all my positions, now waiting for reset, wonder when is gonna happen?


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> Just for the memes I'm hoping wsb lose all their $$
> 
> At this point they are on a par with #stopthesteal.


w h a t
have you hooked up your brain directly to CNBC and shut off literally everything else
they're trying to stop actual, proven, admitted-fucking-LIVE capitalist corruption
don't associate them with a group that's fighting an evil that doesn't exist because bad orange man told them it does



leon315 said:


> From last night talk show which CEO of Robinhood had to talk on live, they also revealed that real value of GME should be 17!!!
> 
> Just sold all my positions, now waiting for reset, wonder when is gonna happen?


congrats, you just admitted to being a paper-handed coward
you can tell who's actually just trying to exploit the Stonks War for money because they're the ones selling GME already and then bragging about it


----------



## leon315 (Jan 29, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> congrats, you just admitted to being a paper-handed coward
> you can tell who's actually just trying to exploit the Stonks War for money because they're the ones selling GME already and then bragging about it


Your advice worth just half cent, and you are telling me how should manage my money? too bad cauz your advice is far from useful.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

leon315 said:


> Your advice worth just half cent, and you are telling me how should manage my money? too bad cauz your advice is far from useful.


No, I'm telling you that you probably shouldn't be bragging about being one of the people just trying to exploit social turmoil for a quick buck.
And I assure you, my financial advice may be worthless here but my spelling and grammar advice doesn't seem to be.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 29, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> No, I'm telling you that you probably shouldn't be bragging about being one of the people just trying to exploit social turmoil for a quick buck.
> And I assure you, my financial advice may be worthless here but my spelling and grammar advice doesn't seem to be.


GRAMMAR NAZI SPOTTED, beside that ur words are worthless.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2021)

Chary said:


> I'm still holding. Why? Because...
> 
> View attachment 244044



Not had it sold out from under you yet?



smf said:


> Just for the memes I'm hoping wsb lose all their $$
> 
> At this point they are on a par with #stopthesteal.



Even if I assumed #stopthesteal were complete and utter irredeemable arseholes then I am not seeing how they are on par in any real way with what Wall Street Bets are doing here.
A few financial firms failed to grasp risk (aka do their job properly) and not even in an unexpected and convoluted way* (not that it would have mattered) and are suffering because of it, whining as a result. Who cares?

*people messing with shorts having nice examples going back probably centuries but for the more known ones https://ninjatrader.com/blog/big-onion-short/

Now I am quite happy to watch everybody involved lose it all (destruction is amusing to watch) but trying to do some moral pronouncement... harder sell there.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

leon315 said:


> GRAMMAR NAZI SPOTTED, beside that ur words are worthless.


your attitude, treatment of other users, overall sensibilities, grasp of the world around you, grasp of the economy, spelling and grammar are all that of a five-year-old
I might as well draw attention to ALL of them


----------



## leon315 (Jan 29, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> your attitude, treatment of other users, overall sensibilities, grasp of the world around you, grasp of the economy, spelling and grammar are all that of a five-year-old
> I might as well draw attention to ALL of them


Are you awared that all ur conversation which didn't provide anything useful, are OFF TOPIC? Here's my ADVICE: don't waste GBATEMP's resource for this.

And if criticizing people like me gives you a sense of accomplishment, cauz you can barely afford to buy few GME stocks, well just keep going, gentleman, meanwhile i have my focus on something more important.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

leon315 said:


> Are you awared that all ur conversation which didn't provide anything useful, are OFF TOPIC? Here's my ADVICE: don't waste GBATEMP's resource for this.
> 
> And if criticizing people like me gives you a sense of accomplishment, cauz you can barely afford to buy few GME stocks, well just keep going, gentleman, meanwhile i have my focus on something more important.


reading this post gave me a stroke, a migraine and then somehow a _stomachache_
anyway, I'm off to attempt positive contribution instead of repeatedly belittling other users, randroid-bragging and spouting randomly generated kindergarten-level excuses for insults at whoever dares to question my judgment


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Even if I assumed #stopthesteal were complete and utter irredeemable arseholes then I am not seeing how they are on par in any real way with what Wall Street Bets are doing here.



I hate anything that trends on social media.



FAST6191 said:


> Not had it sold out from under you yet?



Its not widescale, so either they were dumb and sold it by accident or more hilariously maybe someone has hacked robinhood. That would be funny to watch.

Maybe they just lied.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> I hate anything that trends on social media.


That’s a pretty lame reason to hope people go bankrupt


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> That’s a pretty lame reason to hope people go bankrupt



Well they could just stop all the shitty memes, I'd be happy with that.

But all this "too the moon" and I hope it fails for them.

The underdog is now the hedge funds.


----------



## GanjiMEX (Jan 29, 2021)

Bascally stonks except it's a vidya bloodbath. Cool


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> Well they could just stop all the shitty memes, I'd be happy with that.
> 
> But all this "too the moon" and I hope it fails for them.
> 
> The underdog is now the hedge funds.


the underdog was never, is not and will never be the hedge funds
you are actively and deliberately placing yourself on the wrong side of a societal conflict, the side of pure and unrestrained avarice, *because you think the other side is cringy*
I'd rethink how you perceive people and movements if I were you


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> the underdog was never, is not and will never be the hedge funds
> you are actively and deliberately placing yourself on the wrong side of a societal conflict, the side of pure and unrestrained avarice, *because you think the other side is cringy*
> I'd rethink how you perceive people and movements if I were you



It's two groups of people, one doing their job and the other rabid who are manipulating the market and people joining on "their side".

It's not a societal conflict. If it was then I don't think I'd want to be on the side with Elon Musk


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> It's two groups of people, one doing their job and the other rabid who are manipulating the market and people joining on "their side".



Is that supposed to be one of those "and the former are the people on wall street bets" type constructions?


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that supposed to be one of those "and the former are the people on wall street bets" type constructions?


I wish. Unfortunately, he doesn't seem to grasp that the hedge funds are, in fact, the bad guys and have demonstrated their sheer corruption in front of everyone's faces ad nauseam.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that supposed to be one of those "and the former are the people on wall street bets" type constructions?



No, the later are the people on wall street bets. It's basically a kool aid cult at this point. Hold, so I can profit from you (and don't blame me if I sell first).


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> No, the later are the people on wall street bets. It's basically a kool aid cult at this point. Hold, so I can profit from you (and don't blame me if I sell first).


w h a t
you have officially gone insane
like this is a new low


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> That’s a pretty lame reason to hope people go bankrupt


atleast they aren't madcats


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> I wish. Unfortunately, he doesn't seem to grasp that the hedge funds are, in fact, the bad guys and have demonstrated their sheer corruption in front of everyone's faces ad nauseam.



Step one demonize the enemy, it allows you to justify doing worse things to them.

I'm sure there are hedge funds that have done bad things, but what examples do you have with this particular one?

The fall out with them having to sell to cover their position is going to affect lots of other innocent people.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> Step one demonize the enemy. I'm sure there are hedge funds that have done bad things, but what examples do you have with this particular one?


...LITERALLY THE THINGS IT IS DOING RIGHT NOW INVOLVING THIS VERY SITUATION, AS WELL AS ALL THE BULLSHIT SURROUNDING THE COMPANIES TIED TO IT ACTIVELY AND BLATANTLY MANIPULATING THE MARKET TO PREVENT REGULAR PEOPLE FROM USING THE VERY TRICKS THEY *SPAM AD INFINITUM.*
oh, and you've been demonizing WSB this entire time despite clearly not understanding who's done what, so...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> No, the later are the people on wall street bets. It's basically a kool aid cult at this point. Hold, so I can profit from you (and don't blame me if I sell first).



When do the various short positions come due? I assume we would have heard if it had passed.

Having a collective hold off on selling until things really come due (and presumably prices shoot even higher as some nebulous entity fear the spanking they will get if they rock up empty handed) seems like a risky plan (herding cats, or indeed hungry cats where someone has shaken the food box in another room, and what have you) but if they can pull it off then seems like a potential for a nice bit of profit and a good bit of entertainment otherwise -- some were saying they are treating wall street like a casino, when I go to casinos I usually just assume I will lose everything (the maths of the games there all but ensures it after all) and then try to make the time there worth the cost (I find most gambling terrifically boring* so don't but that is the principle I operate under should I be compelled to be in one).


*I do remember once someone made an analogy along the lines of "we would all rather earn $200 gambling for a day than $200 working for it" and I was confused as anything as I would sooner do piecework (and nobody likes piecework) than play cards or roulette or pull a handle on machine for a day.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

Short sellers lost 71 billion dollars on their positions this year, and it's *January*. I don't know what some of you people are smoking.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Having a collective hold off on selling until things really come due



There are posts on wsb where people say "I've never invested before, I have no idea what to do" and they tell them to invest their entire life savings and never sell.

The people telling them to do that are going to sell and make a profit, the people not knowing what they are doing are likely to lose money.

deepf*value has already made millions out of this. rumour is there are hedge funds buying gamestop as well and will make a killing.

It's like world war 2 but with nazi's fighting nazi's.

The price can't go that high as the hedge funds will just go bankrupt and then the shares will be worthless.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> There are posts on wsb where people say "I've never invested before, I have no idea what to do" and they tell them to invest their entire life savings and never sell.
> 
> The people telling them to do that are going to sell and make a profit, the people not knowing what they are doing are likely to lose money.


no, what almost all people on wsb tell those noobs to do is to do their own research first or go to an actual advice sub
not everyone is either purified greed or purified malice, please stop projecting


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> There are posts on wsb where people say "I've never invested before, I have no idea what to do" and they tell them to invest their entire life savings and never sell.
> 
> The people telling them to do that are going to sell and make a profit, the people not knowing what they are doing are likely to lose money.


Am I not supposed to assume that is sarcasm?



smf said:


> The fall out with them having to sell to cover their position is going to affect lots of other innocent people.


The value of your investments may go down as well as up
You should diversify your portfolio in case one investment (vehicle) underperforms.

All things I hear on TV adverts selling investment packages to old people. I have to assume they knew such information too but failed to act upon it.

There have been big companies fail before, including big financial firms. Assuming we don't have a nice little gamma ray burst come our way then will happen again. Sucks for some but life goes on. Not sure on grounds I would call for an intervention.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Am I not supposed to assume that is sarcasm?



I'm not being sacastic.



FAST6191 said:


> The value of your investments may go down as well as up
> You should diversify your portfolio in case one investment (vehicle) underperforms.



Well obviously they did, but nobody expected a coordinated attack on short selling. Nothing is performing well enough to cover the position.



FAST6191 said:


> Assuming we don't have a nice little gamma ray burst come our way then will happen again. Sucks for some but life goes on. Not sure on grounds I would call for an intervention.



Well as long as you realise that the wsb are doing it because they saw a way to make money out of someone elses mistake and are going to exploit it. No better than the people on wall street (except wall street don't post annoying memes).

Imagine the hell if wsb keep doing this. 4chan and qanon were bad enough.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

I have two problems. Problem #1 is operating under the assumption that people with disposable income and enough between the ears to operate a smartphone are mentally challenged. They're not. Problem #2 - we're assuming that people who are stupid should be protected from losing money. They shouldn't. I am not responsible for other people's financial decisions, they make them independently. If they can't do basic risk management and due diligence, or cannot balance risk versus reward, or have some imaginary outcome that is highly improbable that they're waiting for, there's a great teacher that knows how to fix that - failure.

I will happily disclose that I trade stock - I'm far from a professional, I treat it entirely as a hobby. I am also invested in GameStop - I've used my winnings, which I made throughout the year, to buy my shares. In my mind this is fake, virtual money that doesn't exist until it's cashed and in my account. For all I care those shares burn and I lost nothing. There is a number I have in mind that will convince me to sell them. Whether we get to that number or not is another matter.

This is a dumb way to invest if you intend to make a profit (although my margin is pretty good), so this is not investment advice unless you want to crash and burn. It's also fun.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> I'm not being sacastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it started as a way to exploit it
then the rich asshats retaliated
now it's a way to give them what they deserve
and people like you acting like you know everything that's happening and yet spouting shit so absolutely ludicrous that just reading your posts gives me a migraine... are just making things worse
you're comparing what's basically occupy wall street 2.0 to _*qanon*_ of all things... basically just because they're kinda cringy in your opinion and you can't handle the concept of being wrong about them


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> you're comparing what's basically occupy wall street 2.0 to _*qanon*_ of all things... basically just because they're kinda cringy in your opinion and you can't handle the concept of being wrong about them



They aren't fucking occupy wall street 2.0 and have no moral high ground at this point.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> They aren't fucking occupy wall street 2.0 and have no moral high ground at this point.


You're right - they're actually effective. They also don't need a moral high ground - there's no honour among thieves.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> You're right - they're actually effective. They also don't need a moral high ground - there's no honour among thieves.



Well this is my point, you have two bunches of money grabbers and one is pretending that they are the good guys like it's a moral crusade. But it's really no different from any other normal day for investing.

All the virtue and meme's is a front to get people to prop the price up and they'll steal it from people on their own side.



Plasmaster09 said:


> then the rich asshats retaliated


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> Well this is my point, you have two bunches of money grabbers and one is pretending that they are the good guys like it's a moral crusade. But it's really no different from any other normal day for investing.
> 
> But all the virtue and meme's is a front to get people to prop the price up and they'll steal it from people on their own side.


even if WSB are the evil scumbags you imply (which they demonstrably are not), the end result of this if they win is still likely better than if they lose
a net decrease in the overall power of individual evil scumbags, a strong drop in people's trust in this bullshit capitalist system, and possible major economic changes (likely for the better- there's very few ways to make this WORSE)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> Well this is my point, you have two bunches of money grabbers and one is pretending that they are the good guys like it's a moral crusade. In that way it's just a normal day for investing.
> 
> But all the virtue and meme's is a front to get people to prop the price up and they'll steal it from people on their own side.


People invest for a lot of reasons - some for profit, some due to righteous indignation, some because they're super smart and some because they're really dumb. You can't just say that everyone on the train is up to no good - that's false. I would *love* to make money selling my shares, but I also don't mind if I don't. I made peace with the risk I'm taking. I'm against the notion that a hedge fund should be able to make a short call on more stock than is actually available for the sole purpose of downgrading a legitimate company and making stacks. Do I care about GameStop as a business? No. Do I think they're going out of business? Absolutely not. This is wrong, on Wall Street's part, and they're getting punished for it. They might get a bailout, but right now? Right now they're sweating.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> even if WSB are the evil scumbags you imply (which they demonstrably are not), the end result of this if they win is still likely better than if they lose
> a net decrease in the overall power of individual evil scumbags, a strong drop in people's trust in this bullshit capitalist system, and possible major economic changes (likely for the better- there's very few ways to make this WORSE)



They are demonstrating that they are just as bad or worse than the people they imagine are their enemy.

Actually yes, it can get much worse. Anarchy is not an ideal system and capitalism isn't going to go away because of a couple of hedge funds going bankrupt.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> I'm not being sacastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about the quote as it were you were referencing.
Walk into a gun buying forum and some joker will probably point you at a 50 cal
Motorbikes and some joker will say 1000cc sports bike
Computers and someone will say tippy top alienware or something silly
If said computers are Linux then sudo rm -rf * /
...
...
boring joke really but a common enough one.


Wall street don't post annoying memes so often*, though they all seem to have plenty of stupid inside jokes, actions and whatnot (granted I have dealt with hedge funds less than insurance, mortgages and the like but I am not expecting them to magically be different or unlike all the stories I have heard, give or take some of the buried in the basement super nerd analysts) and are unlikely going to be considered the arbiters of good taste and good moral standing any time soon.

*the stuff around the run to 10000 a while back for various indexes generated some fairly lame memes.

Company who has the job of managing risk (it is even if the name for the type of company) spectacularly fails to manage risk and goes pop.
If I am playing carpenter and fail to measure properly I go bankrupt
If I as a shop fail to secure stuff to sell then I go pop
If I as a video maker fail to make entertaining videos then I go pop.
If I am playing medic and my actions cause the death of my patient then I get slapped.
...
Generally seems how the world works. Fail to do your job and you pay for your mistakes in one way or another.
Beyond that yeah finance is generally amoral. Pretty much the first thing you are taught or selected for in interview is the ability to leave your emotions at the door.

I am just really struggling to see your level of upset here. Can it not just be an amusing event that happened? You almost seem to want to cast the WSB mob as immoral actors which seems bizarre.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> They are demonstrating that they are just as bad or worse than the people they imagine are their enemy.
> 
> Actually yes, it can get much worse. Anarchy is not an ideal system and capitalism isn't going to go away because of a couple of hedge funds going bankrupt.


In what way are they as bad, let alone worse?
They're exploiting one loophole. The hedge funds (and moreso the larger companies connected to both them and various trading platforms) are not only exploiting loopholes but outright changing the rules mid-game constantly so that ordinary people are locked out of the same kinds of gains they achieve from a myriad of dirty tricks hourly.



FAST6191 said:


> Beyond that yeah finance is generally amoral. Pretty much the first thing you are taught or selected for in interview is the ability to leave your emotions at the door.
> 
> I am just really struggling to see your level of upset here. Can it not just be an amusing event that happened? You almost seem to want to cast the WSB mob as immoral actors which seems bizarre.


the ironic part is that the reason WSB hasn't lost yet is that they AREN'T the completely immoral, exploitative homo-economicus rationality-over-altruism greed-demons that certain outlets (and certain people like smf) keep saying they are
if they were solely in it for the money, they would've all given up by now because citadel's cheap tactics are designed to scare the pants off of any rational economist acting for money
but these are irrational memers acting out of spite and a desire to give them what they deserve


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> People invest for a lot of reasons - some for profit, some due to righteous indignation, some because they're super smart and some because they're really dumb. You can't just say that everyone on the train is up to no good - that's false.



Not everyone, but lets say that the wsb meme machine is not a force for good at this point.



Foxi4 said:


> Do I care about GameStop as a business? No. Do I think they're going out of business? Absolutely not. This is wrong, on Wall Street's part, and they're getting punished for it. They might get a bail out, but right now? Right now they're sweating.



I agree that this has nothing to do with gamestop & if this was just a couple of traders who by their own analysis bought a position and then made some money out of the short sellers then fine.

There is no way this is going to end well for the majority of people.



FAST6191 said:


> I am just really struggling to see your level of upset here. Can it not just be an amusing event that happened? You almost seem to want to cast the WSB mob as immoral actors which seems bizarre.



You want to cast the hedge funds as immoral actors & have them feel pain, go bankrupt etc. Is it any different?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Plasmaster09 said:


> In what way are they as bad, let alone worse?
> They're exploiting one loophole. The hedge funds (and moreso the larger companies connected to both them and various trading platforms) are not only exploiting loopholes but outright changing the rules mid-game constantly so that ordinary people are locked out of the same kinds of gains they achieve from a myriad of dirty tricks hourly.



Except that just proves you don't understand the rules of the game and are complaining because you're not winning as much as you thought.

In that way it's no different from #stopthesteal.



Plasmaster09 said:


> the ironic part is that the reason WSB hasn't lost yet is that they AREN'T the completely immoral, exploitative homo-economicus rationality-over-altruism greed-demons that certain outlets (and certain people like smf) keep saying they are
> if they were solely in it for the money, they would've all given up by now because citadel's cheap tactics are designed to scare the pants off of any rational economist acting for money
> but these are irrational memers acting out of spite and a desire to give them what they deserve



Circular reasoning & misunderstanding what wsb are attempting. The meming is just to manipulate other suckers in to support the price.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> I agree that this has nothing to do with gamestop & if this was just a couple of traders who by their own analysis bought a position and then made some money out of the short sellers then fine.
> 
> There is no way this is going to end well for the majority of people.


There were legitimate reasons to think that GameStop's position on the market will improve, not depreciate. It just got out of control, and was compounded with investing out of spite. Is it good for the stock market? No. Neither is overshorting. This is a natural, predictable correction - this has happened before. Will many people get burned? Probably, but we have no control over that. I can only control my own position and be honest - I don't mislead anyone into thinking that I'm some kind of advisor.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> Not everyone, but lets say that the wsb meme machine is not a force for good at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not even IN this directly. I would buy GME if I could, but at the moment I can't- partially because of all the blatant buyer suppression going on. (Like seriously, a limit of ONE SHARE? How the fuck is that not market manipulation, especially when you can literally open the app and check for yourself?)
I look at the hedge funds and the platforms having Citadel and Apex money shoved up the ass and see someone scrambling to keep money they didn't earn at the expense of the common man.
I look at WSB and see a large group of common men realizing that the hedge funds don't have a monopoly on this one specific cheap trick.
Then I look back at the hedges and platforms and see the embodiment of avarice trying to run away with the goalposts since moving them didn't work well enough just so that they win a game they don't even deserve to participate in.
Then I look at you and see a fucking hypocrite spreading misinformation, comparing apples and moldy oranges in an attempt to discredit apples, and having the gall to accuse me of not understanding what's going on while digging yourself even deeper into a hole of idiocy.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> There were legitimate reasons to think that GameStop's position on the market will improve, not depreciate.



Sure, when Ryan Cohen came on board. I assumed that the majority of shorts predated that.



Foxi4 said:


> No. Neither is overshorting. This is a natural, predictable correction - this has happened before.



Of course and much worse.



Foxi4 said:


> Will many people get burned? Probably, but we have no control over that.



If that is what was being posted on wsb, instead of diamond hands, never sell, go to the moon, then I wouldn't have a problem.



Plasmaster09 said:


> but at the moment I can't- partially because of all the blatant buyer suppression going on. (Like seriously, a limit of ONE SHARE? How the fuck is that not market manipulation, especially when you can literally open the app and check for yourself?)



robinhood don't have enough money to cope with buying unlimited amounts. A lot of the accusations are coming from people who don't seem to understand how the stock market works. For a company that doesn't actually charge commission, I don't know what you expect.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> Not everyone, but lets say that the wsb meme machine is not a force for good at this point.


Force for good, force for bad. Meh.
Force for unpredictability. Oh yeah and that is most certainly not a bad thing.




smf said:


> You want to cast the hedge funds as immoral actors & have them feel pain, go bankrupt etc. Is it any different?


Do I? I don't care either way. If they go bankrupt, especially if from their own mismanagement, then no big deal. If they survive then no big deal. If they thrive then no big deal. Some seem to viewing it as a big guy vs little guy, and I can see casting it as such even if only for a simpler analogy in some cases. Don't like seeing them try to breathe down the neck of the would be free market (they are demonstrably no better at it than the politicians) or seemingly try to stifle free speech but if you have a lever then most try to pull it (predictable outcomes and all that).
As far as financial institutions go they are dinosaurs really (there is a reason you don't see many new ones). Did not expect the meteor to come in this form or this quickly though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> Sure, when Ryan Cohen came on board. I assumed that the majority of shorts predated that.
> 
> Of course and much worse.
> 
> If that is what was being posted on wsb, instead of diamond hands, never sell, go to the moon, then I wouldn't have a problem.


If you do have a stock and you're not at risk of making a significant loss that will jeopardise your life, or if you don't care, I see no reason not to hold. If the squeeze does initiate in the next couple of days, it will be in history books, just like previous massive squeezes. Some people just want to take part in that kind of event.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> Sure, when Ryan Cohen came on board. I assumed that the majority of shorts predated that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about all the platforms yesterday that completely prevented buying GME, AMC, et cetera? Including those that outright said "we don't want to do this but our clearing firm (most of the time Apex) is forcing us to"?
What about Robinhood selling people's shares for them at rock-bottom prices without their consent?
Please, enlighten me on how all of what these platforms have done is somehow not in any way unfair.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Force for unpredictability. Oh yeah and that is most certainly not a bad thing.



Yes, unpredictability is a very bad thing.



FAST6191 said:


> Some seem to viewing it as a big guy vs little guy, and I can see casting it as such even if only for a simpler analogy in some cases.



Except it's really not, it's now more like cobra kai vs miyagi-do.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> Yes, unpredictability is a very bad thing.



Sell me on that notion then. All stocks is unpredictable -- the billion different variables (super conservative estimate there) combined with black swan events and general failures of any kind of centralised price determining scheme that has ever been tried both attesting to that one. At worst another variable has come to light from where I sit.



Foxi4 said:


> I don't mislead anyone into thinking that I'm some kind of advisor.



Hard enforced professional qualifications is an interesting one and it happening in financial world makes even less sense than a lot of others from where I sit -- how many traders consistently outperform index funds?

Yeah if you happen to be somewhere where you could get your collar felt for not disclaiming such things then whatever, however as a notion in and of itself...


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> If you do have a stock and you're not at risk of making a significant loss that will jeopardise your life, or if you don't care, I see no reason not to hold. If the squeeze does initiate in the next couple of days, it will be in history books, just like previous massive squeezes. Some people just want to take part in that kind of event.



That might be what they are saying, but are already spending the money when each share is worth $66,000,000



Plasmaster09 said:


> What about all the platforms yesterday that completely prevented buying GME, AMC, et cetera? Including those that outright said "we don't want to do this but our clearing firm (most of the time Apex) is forcing us to"?



Exactly the same problem

_Anthony Denier, Webull’s CEO, said in an interview that he was told Thursday morning by his clearing firm, Apex Clearing Corp., that Webull needed to shut off the ability to open new positions in certain stocks; otherwise the clearing firm wouldn’t be able to settle the trade. Apex Clearing, Mr. Denier said, was told by the Depository Trust & Clearing Corp. that it would need to put up more collateral to help facilitate the settling of trades. That message, he said, was then passed down to Webull, where individual investors can trade securities such as stocks for free._



Plasmaster09 said:


> What about Robinhood selling people's shares for them at rock-bottom prices without their consent?



Most likely the people who claim this are lying, next they could have made a mistake, there could have been some kind of database corruption, or a hacker got in and triggered the sale. I don't think it's robinhood just randomly selling 12 peoples shares, it would be pointless for them to do it.



Plasmaster09 said:


> Please, enlighten me on how all of what these platforms have done is somehow not in any way unfair.



It's like complaining that it's unfair because the bus is late.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 29, 2021)

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/01/29/sec...-frenzy-vows-to-protect-retail-investors.html


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Hard enforced professional qualifications is an interesting one and it happening in financial world makes even less sense than a lot of others from where I sit -- how many traders consistently outperform index funds?
> 
> Yeah if you happen to be somewhere where you could get your collar felt for not disclaiming such things then whatever, however as a notion in and of itself...


70% of CFD traders lose money. Not sure about real stocks. I don't do CFD for that reason. My profit margin was 65% until this nonsense started. I feel good about that.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't mislead anyone into thinking that I'm some kind of advisor.



That is kinda like when Rudy Guliani claimed that he was just quoting game of thrones and didn't want people to actually fight, after fanning the flames for the last couple of months.

The posts on wsb are designed to trigger fear of missing out & then have their little "this is not advice" disclaimers.

_T minus 15 minutes until our FIRST major launch!!! EVERYONE BRACE YOURSELVES!!! These fuckers are gonna try to pull some bullshit out of their asses on the last minute!!! WE HOLD UNTIL DEATH!!! NEVER GIVE UP!!! NO MERCY!!! NO SURRENDER!!! NO RETREAT!!! Together, APES STRONKK_


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> That is kinda like when Rudy Guliani claimed that he was just quoting game of thrones and didn't want people to actually fight, after fanning the flames for the last couple of months.





Foxi4 said:


> Nobody here is a financial advisor, nothing posted on GBAtemp should be misconstrued as financial advice or "tips". Nobody will take responsibility for any financial decisions anybody else makes. You can do your own due diligence, look at the numbers and make an independent decision. All investment carries risk, keep that in mind before making any rash moves. If you're looking for financial advice, this isn't the site for that, I'm afraid.


I'm not sure what to tell you.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> That might be what they are saying, but are already spending the money when each share is worth $66,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's that the bus is late _because it stopped at the house of a rich guy ten miles away before going to its scheduled stop._
First off, the people claiming their shit's been sold for them without their consent are not in fact lying.
For example: https://www.reddit.com/r/ClassActio...hood_forcing_users_to_sell_isnt_just_a_rumor/
Second off... if Apex was forced to do it by the DTCC, then that still means someone (the DTCC) is actively trying to fuck this up.
Third off, why are you so obsessed with defending the morality of already-rich funds and platforms that have shown their corruption to the world and to your face, while demonizing and ridiculing a movement to end their greed basically just because it's cringy?
...Oh wait, you can't fathom being in the wrong, but you also can't fathom siding with memers- so you instead victim-blame and compare WSB to fucking QAnon and #StopTheSteal.



smf said:


> That is kinda like when Rudy Guliani claimed that he was just quoting game of thrones and didn't want people to actually fight, after fanning the flames for the last couple of months.
> 
> The posts on wsb are designed to trigger fear of missing out & then have their little "this is not advice" disclaimers.


w h a t
WSB makes things very clear: it is not an advice sub.
It's called wallstreet_bets_ for a reason- it's people that are either bored or irrational making weird stock decisions for the lulz.
You compare them to #StopTheSteal, yet you seem to be the one pulling evils and threats from thin air while I'm literally just stating the things that these funds and platforms have done and admitted to doing.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 29, 2021)

Had to buy some AMC


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> if Apex was forced to do it by the DTCC, then that still means someone (the DTCC) is actively trying to fuck this up.



You appear to not understand the rules that all people trading in the stock market have to adhere to.

These gamestop stocks go back to being essentially worthless once this is all over, they don't want to be left with worthless stocks if robinhood and all their customers go bankrupt.

If the hedge funds were doing their trades using robinhood, then they would have the same limits applied to them.



Plasmaster09 said:


> yet you seem to be the one pulling evils and threats from thin air while I'm literally just stating the things that these funds and platforms have done and admitted to doing.



Your arguments are equivalent to trump complaining that he was in the lead and then biden surged ahead. You misunderstand how the stock market works and then say that is proof


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> You appear to not understand the rules that all people trading in the stock market have to adhere to.
> 
> These gamestop stocks go back to being essentially worthless once this is all over, they don't want to be left with worthless stocks if robinhood and all their customers go bankrupt.
> 
> ...


no they really aren't
I'm just like "dude look at these things they are doing and the distinct lack thereof on WSB's side"
you're acting like the [x]illionaires are somehow the victims here when they're getting a dose of ONE of the tricks they've used for years


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> no they really aren't



Yes they are, you misunderstand every explanation as a sign of something evil.

It's like





Plasmaster09 said:


> I'm just like "dude look at these things they are doing and the distinct lack thereof on WSB's side"



wsb is a pump and dump at this point. There are posts coaxing newcomers to put their lifesavings in because the stocks are going to become infinitely valuable.

They describe themselves as "Like 4chan found a bloomberg terminal illness"


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> wsb is a pump and dump at this point. There are posts coaxing newcomers to put their lifesavings in because the stocks are going to become infinitely valuable.
> 
> They describe themselves as "Like 4chan found a bloomberg terminal illness"


WSB operates in public, it's not a super secret boiler room. In any case, you go on a subreddit with that description, you make an investment based on the advice of people who call themselves mentally challenged apes and admit they don't know what they're doing besides holding and waiting for tendies, it goes sour for you and... it's their fault? OK.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 29, 2021)

If you YOLO your life savings on anything....you kinda deserve anything that happens to you.


----------



## Chary (Jan 29, 2021)

Everyone held to 320+ at close...what a week. What a story. What a whole ordeal. Amazing. Can’t wait to see what Monday brings.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> WSB operates in public, it's not a super secret boiler room. In any case, you go on a subreddit with that description, you make an investment based on the advice of people who call themselves mentally challenged apes and admit they don't know what they're doing besides holding and waiting for tendies, it goes sour for you and... it's their fault? OK.



You can't maintain a moral high ground and post all that shit knowing that someone could lose a load of money. If you don't have a moral high ground then it's no better than wall street & all the outrage goes out the window.



CallmeBerto said:


> If you YOLO your life savings on anything....you kinda deserve anything that happens to you.



Well the person that persuades you to do it deserves some thing bad to happen to them too. But if wsb was just people saying that, then it would be in better standing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> You can't maintain a moral high ground and post all that shit knowing that someone could lose a load of money. If you don't have a moral high ground then it's no better than wall street.


If you walk into a circus, fail to notice the clowns and the monkeys, walk into the lion's cage and ask "is this a Wendy's?", I don't care what happens to you. You've failed at every step of your endeavour. I fail to see how this is a moral issue at all - everybody and their dog knows that participating in the stock market entails risk. If you choose to make your calls according to what a council of chimps is telling you to do, you get what you deserve. As a side note, as a result of this unexpected rally people have paid off loans and improved their lives - that offsets any bag holding in my mind. I'll sleep easy, thanks for the concern trolling though.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> If you walk into a circus, fail to notice the clowns and the monkeys, walk into the lion's cage and ask "is this a Wendy's?", I don't care what happens to you. You've failed at every step of your endeavour.



Everybody learns somewhere, just because you have the luck of gaining experience and it going ok for you then don't judge people who haven't.



Foxi4 said:


> I fail to see how this is a moral issue at all - everybody and their dog knows that participating in the stock market entails risk.



Some on wsb are pretending it's a moral issue and that morals are on their side. What wsb are posting is that there are no risks, the prices will go to infinity (and beyond probably).



Foxi4 said:


> As a side note, as a result of this unexpected rally people have paid off loans and improved their lives - that offsets any bag holding in my mind.



That is fine, as long as they weren't posting about diamond hands and hold until death while executing their trades.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> Everybody learns somewhere, just because you have the luck of gaining experience and it going ok for you then don't judge people who haven't.
> 
> Some on wsb are pretending it's a moral issue and that morals are on their side. What wsb are posting is that there are no risks, the prices will go to infinity (and beyond probably).
> 
> That is fine, as long as they weren't posting about diamond hands and hold until death while executing their trades.


It's funny to me that the free market and rampant capitalism have redistributed more wealth in one week than any socialist policy in history, and they would've done more if they weren't artificially restricted before prime time. You wanted to tax the rich, WSB and other groups like it have taxed the rich to the tune of 71 billion dollars in one month. That, versus a $600 check and a promise of "maybe" $1400 later down the line, and constant government bailouts after hedge funds make bad bets, create bubbles and destroy countless lives in the process. You're making it hard for me not to root for the actual Robin Hoods, even if they're skimming a bit off the top for themselves. I don't think we'll see eye to eye on this.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/losses-short-positions-u-firms-134105387.html


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> You're making it hard for me not to root for the actual Robin Hoods



I'm not sure there are any robin hoods, it would seem there are people stealing from the rich and poor and keeping it for themselves.

The hedge funds are losing money to the people they borrowed the shares off when they shorted them. So one set of rich guys get richer from the another set of rich guys. That doesn't go to the poor.

When it all collapses the late comers will be poorer than they started.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> I'm not sure there are any robin hoods, it would seem there are people stealing from the rich and poor and keeping it for themselves.


They're not stealing anything. They're responding to an irresponsible move on the market, and they're laughing all the way to the bank. Good on them.


----------



## smf (Jan 29, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> They're not stealing anything. They're responding to an irresponsible move on the market, and they're laughing all the way to the bank. Good on them.



Well you mentioned "actual Robin Hoods" & that means they steal from the rich to give to the poor.

I'd argue that anyone posting about diamond hands because they are trying to keep the price high for when they sell, is stealing.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 29, 2021)

smf said:


> Well you mentioned "actual Robin Hoods" & that means they steal from the rich to give to the poor.
> 
> I'd argue that anyone posting about diamond hands because they are trying to keep the price high for when they sell, is stealing.


Go tell on me then since I’m “stealing”


----------



## Chary (Jan 29, 2021)

If you want to get really technical there are some people using their profits to donate. Especially the Doge side, where they had markers to push the value to and they’d give part to charity organizations.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2021)

Chary said:


> If you want to get really technical there are some people using their profits to donate. Especially the Doge side, where they had markers to push the value to and they’d give part to charity organizations.


The same applies to WSB. It is not uncommon to see users pledging a percentage of their gains to charity, and posting receipts once they do donate. In fact, they've been doing so consistently for *years* just based on a cursory Google search. There are countless threads of people donating to various causes, not that I consider that to be a necessary element of the equation.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jan 30, 2021)

Ericzander said:


> GameStop, the world's biggest retail video game chain has had a wild and turbulent 12 months to say the least. As the video game market continues on its inevitable trek to becoming more and more of an entirely digital industry, GameStop has clearly been struggling to adjust to the changes. GameStop drama has been covered here on GBAtemp in the past, from its switch to focusing on merchandise and legacy games, to its decision to remain open following the COVID-19 pandemic, to its reversal of that decision. However, perhaps GameStop's craziest story has very little to do with the financial success of the company itself.
> 
> Prior to this month, GME (GameStop's stock ticker)'s 5 year high was approximately $33 in April of 2016. However, that figure drastically plunged down to under $4 in 2020. This month however, that figure has absolutely skyrocketed above anybody's expectations--closing out today (January 27th) at $347.23 a share. Many factors went into this large stock price; primarily a battle waging between investors of the /r/wallstreetbets subreddit and the short seller Melvin Capital. In essence, Melvin is betting that the stock price will fall below $60 by Friday, while hundreds of thousands of investors on /r/wallstreetbets have been rallying together to keep the price above $60 in hopes that it will skyrocket even further. Allegedly, "$1,000 GME by EoW is not a meme!"
> 
> ...


Watch out guys you maybe included in a FBI investigation because what you guys did was super illegal in the eyes of Wall Street.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 30, 2021)

smf said:


> They are demonstrating that they are just as bad or worse than the people they imagine are their enemy.
> 
> Actually yes, it can get much worse. Anarchy is not an ideal system and capitalism isn't going to go away because of a couple of hedge funds going bankrupt.


They? Who the Fuck is they? There's thousands of people on WSB.

If you look at a state there's thousands of people that live in that state, you are going to get many different types of people. You'll get actors, doctors, serial killers, rapists, musicians, priests, computer technicians, good people and bad. You get a whole host of people. Its fucking stupid and manipulative of you to look at a few bad apples when wsb has thousands of people with many different personality types. To refer wsb as "they" which is an easy lazy way to lump all people there as the same, saying they are just as bad as the enemy is stupid. You should not hate an entire race because a few people in that race does bad things. You should not hate an entire country because few dumb people live there.

Your attack only works if wsb was unbalanced and all people thought the same. But doctors, garbage men, gymnast, basketball players, restaurant workers all don't think the same. The people that short sell over 100% got themselves in this mess and are getting fucked hard right now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foxi4 said:


> It's funny to me that the free market and rampant capitalism have redistributed more wealth in one week than any socialist policy in history, and they would've done more if they weren't artificially restricted before prime time. You wanted to tax the rich, WSB and other groups like it have taxed the rich to the tune of 71 billion dollars in one month. That, versus a $600 check and a promise of "maybe" $1400 later down the line, and constant government bailouts after hedge funds make bad bets, create bubbles and destroy countless lives in the process. You're making it hard for me not to root for the actual Robin Hoods, even if they're skimming a bit off the top for themselves. I don't think we'll see eye to eye on this.
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/losses-short-positions-u-firms-134105387.html


Funny how the people who are pro capitalist aren't pro capitalist. They get a nice bailout when bidding on the wrong thing. They are not consistent with their ideology and change to whatever suits them best at the time. One day they are pro capitalism, no minimum wage laws, another day they are pro regulation, regulate their competition. The main goal is money and whichever ideology can get them the most money at different scenarios and a switch ideology based on a scenario presented at them to maximize profits.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 30, 2021)

SG854 said:


> They? Who the Fuck is they? There's thousands of people on WSB.
> 
> If you look at a state there's thousands of people that live in that state, you are going to get many different types of people. You'll get actors, doctors, serial killers, rapists, musicians, priests, computer technicians, good people and bad. You get a whole host of people. Its fucking stupid and manipulative of you to look at a few bad apples when wsb has thousands of people with many different personality types. To refer wsb as "they" which is an easy lazy way to lump all people there as the same, saying they are just as bad as the enemy is stupid. You should not hate an entire race because a few people in that race does bad things. You should not hate an entire country because few dumb people live there.
> 
> ...


Thousands? More like several *million.*


----------



## leon315 (Jan 30, 2021)

Tempers, similiar situation certainly happened in the past, just wonder in this similiar scenario, how long/days will last before complete reset??
Anyone has a theory?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2021)

leon315 said:


> Tempers, similiar situation certainly happened in the past, just wonder in this similiar scenario, how long/days will last before complete reset??
> Anyone has a theory?


There are far too many random and unpredictable factors to make any kind of a reliable prediction. My best guess is that the decline will be fairly slow. During the VW squeeze and similar events the price point didn't drop back down to its "normal level" for a long time, it stayed pretty much exactly at the same level as before the spike. We still don't even know if we'll see a spike or not due to all the trading restrictions - they'll undoubtedly extend the length of the process and delay reaching critical mass, if it even gets there at all. All that is certain is that $GME has managed to close at $320+ yet again in spite of attempts to suppress it by just about every level of the financial ecosystem, from brokerages all the way to clearing firms.


----------



## tabzer (Jan 30, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> There are far too many random and unpredictable factors to make any kind of a reliable prediction. My best guess is that the decline will be fairly slow. We still don't even know if we'll see a spike or not due to all the trading restrictions - they'll undoubtedly extend the length of the process and delay reaching critical mass, if it even gets there at all. All that is certain is that $GME has managed to close at $320+ yet again in spite of attempts to suppress it by just about every level of financial infrastructure, from brokerages all the way to clearing firms.



Creating artificial scarcity when people want something will have an opposite intended affect.  What needs to be done, to satisfy their apparent goal, is to convince everyone that nobody wants it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Creating artificial scarcity when people want something will have an opposite intended affect.  What needs to be done, to satisfy their apparent goal, is to convince everyone that nobody wants it.


I'm no expert, but to me this was clearly an attempt at allowing short sellers to pick up as many shares as they possibly can to help them in closing their positions. I suspect we would've seen a number of squeezes both on Thursday and Friday if these restrictions weren't put in place. With that said, the brokerages also need to retain solvency in the event people suddenly wish to cash out. There are many reasons, some good and some bad, why the events played out the way they did. The saga continues on Monday, we'll see where this goes.


----------



## tabzer (Jan 30, 2021)

Good point.  The short term intention was clearly what you are suggesting.  The long term plan is probably akin to what I assumed.


----------



## smf (Jan 30, 2021)

SG854 said:


> With that said, the brokerages also need to retain solvency in the event people suddenly wish to cash out. There are many reasons, some good and some bad, why the events played out the way they did. The saga continues on Monday, we'll see where this goes.



I don't think anyone is doing anything evil yet. The amount of people flooding in because they saw a video on youtube saying the stocks would be worth an infinite amount have stressed the entire system. It's the diamond hands/to the moon memers that are responsible for that.

But something unusual is bound to happen.


----------



## JustBrandonT (Jan 30, 2021)

Haven't seen anyone discuss how it got to 140% in the media or here.. but I will explain what I know (note I do NOT work in the Financial Market and I'm not a Financial Advisor).. Feel free to correct wherever my understand is wrong.

There are two ways to short a stock 140%. One is legal, the other isn't.
1. Recursive Shorting of the same stock.
2. Naked Short - Brokerage/Investor lending shares that they don't own.

Scenario 1 (recursive short):
The recursive shorting happens when:
1. GBATemp has a shares of GME.
2. GBATemp instructs their broker that the shares can be lent out (someone can borrow them).
3. Melvin comes along and borrows those shares and immediately sells them (short) and waits for the price to drop.
4. Apple was the buyer of Melvin's short shares. They too instruct their broker to lend them out.
5. Citadel comes along and borrows Apples shares and sells them short and waits for the price to drop (short).

This is a recursive short because the same shares has been shorted TWICE. Once by Melvin and once by Citadel. Thus the value of short interest in the shares are now 200% above float value.

If GBATemp and Apple calls (meaning they want their shares back), it means Melvin and Apple have to buy the shares back immediately in order to return them since they borrowed them initially. The caller of the shares can leave them shorted infinitely as there is no limit on how long you can short some shares.. However, the longer you hold the borrowed shares, the more interest you have to pay to the original owner of the shares (it's like a loan from the bank [in this case, the original owner]). The problem now comes when the owner of the shares call (they want it back immediately + the interest).

Now how did they get to the squeeze? Well Reddit comes along and BUYS all the shorted shares! That leaves no shares on the market for Citadel and Melvin to buy in order to cover/pay-back their borrowed shares. This is known as a short squeeze because it drives the share price up since there is such high demand.

Not only that, but the more Melvin and Citadel buys, the more the price goes up as well.. it recursively goes up. This becomes a "gamma squeeze" because the price can rise "infinitely" since they are above 100% short interest! This is truly why they're fucked.


Scenario 2 (naked short - SEC has regulations to prevent this):
1. GBATemp has shares of GME.
2. GBATemp instructs their broker that the shares can be lent out (someone can borrow them).
3. Melvin wants to borrow the shares and puts up for a short sale.
4. The broker executes a transaction for the short sale but does NOT actually borrow the shares (this is illegal as of 2008, but there are loopholes!).
5. If a broker sells shorts on shares they do NOT own, they have 3 days (settlement period) to find those shares in order to guarantee sale. The short sale cannot go through if they can't deliver (Failure to Deliver - FTD). BUT the transaction can still remain open OR the buyer can be credit with the shorted shares in advanced of the seller acquiring them! This is granted by DTC (trust and clearing firm).
6. If other investors want to short the same shares, the short interest on the shares goes up.

So how can step 5 even happen? FTD can happen for many reasons and therefore doesn't always equate to Naked Shorting. And there lies the loophole. The sale can be open for as long as possible and someone comes along and buys those shares.. that means the sale points to shares that don't even exist on the market since all have already been sold and the transaction is still outstanding.
This can literally drive a company into bankruptcy (which is what shorts want, so they can cover at the lowest price ever.. near $0).


Let this sink in: Melvin Capital had their short transactions open for ~3 months (not 3 days as per requirements). Above 120%..
Total short interest in GME was at one point 140% until the Robinhood restricted buying to create an artificial sell off which would trigger a real sell off and crash the stock so the shorts can get out of the infinite upward spiral.

Retail investors saw this (absolutely brilliant/genius strategy), bought all shares and now the shorts are forced to buy at a high price to cover (it's going to be extremely hard to cover 140% where 40% is synthetic shares lol).


----------



## smf (Jan 30, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> During the VW squeeze and similar events the price point didn't drop back down to its "normal level" for a long time



It was at least a company that was making money and the spike was only 5x it's normal level, Porsche also helped everyone out of the squeeze.
.
Gamestops normal level is around $25. I don't think you can compare the two.



JustBrandonT said:


> This can literally drive a company into bankruptcy (which is what shorts want, so they can cover at the lowest price ever.. near $0).



Shorts don't "want" companies to go bankrupt and in most cases the value that a share is being traded at makes no difference to the company involved. It can actually be good for some companies if they can actually buy the stock back at a cheaper price.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2021)

smf said:


> It was at least a company that was making money and the spike was only 5x it's normal level, Porsche also helped everyone out of the squeeze. Gamestops normal level is around $25. I don't think you can compare the two.


This situation isn't comparable to anything else in history, all we can go by are similar, not analogous, events.


> Shorts don't "want" companies to go bankrupt and in most cases the value that a share is being traded at makes no difference to the company involved. It can actually be good for some companies if they can actually buy the stock back at a cheaper price.


Half-truth. Shorting a stock is a baked-in market mechanism for adjusting the price of an overvalued stock, it can be beneficial to customers and investors alike. It can also be _weaponised_ specifically in order to push a company out of business on purpose - once a company goes bust and becomes delisted, the short seller can pocket the entirety of the pot and _does not have to pay back the lender_. In fact, this is an _ideal scenario_ for a short seller, which is one of the reasons why they jumped on Hertz like hungry hounds at the beginning of the pandemic.

https://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/maintain-short-position-delisted-stock/


----------



## JustBrandonT (Jan 30, 2021)

smf said:


> Shorts don't "want" companies to go bankrupt and in most cases the value that a share is being traded at makes no difference to the company involved. It can actually be good for some companies if they can actually buy the stock back at a cheaper price.



Can you explain that part? Afaik, the shorts would want the price as low as possible for maximum profit.. 
If they borrowed 1000 shares at $20, for a total of $20,000, and sold them. Then bought them back later at $1 each.. they'd gain $19,000 minus interest on the short.

If they borrowed 1000 shares at $20, for a total of $20,000 and sold them. Then bought them back later at $5 each.. they'd gain $15,000 minus interest on the short.

Why would you NOT want the company near bankrupt after shorting at a higher position?


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 30, 2021)

Teslas Fate said:


> Watch out guys you maybe included in a FBI investigation because what you guys did was super illegal in the eyes of Wall Street.


This can't be true because I am forbidden by law to break the law.

I honestly just like the stock.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2021)

JustBrandonT said:


> Can you explain that part? Afaik, the shorts would want the price as low as possible for maximum profit..
> If they borrowed 1000 shares at $20, for a total of $20,000, and sold them. Then bought them back later at $1 each.. they'd gain $19,000 minus interest on the short.
> 
> If they borrowed 1000 shares at $20, for a total of $20,000 and sold them. Then bought them back later at $5 each.. they'd gain $15,000 minus interest on the short.
> ...


When a company is highly overvalued, a short seller can make bank by staking a bet that that's the case. Other investors can see that, and their own margins can be protected from buying into a company that doesn't really perform well and isn't a sound investment in the long-term. It's a signal to existing and new investors that their money is, possibly, in jeopardy. In order to balance stock prices you need to have weights on both sides of the scale. You also shouldn't put too much weight on either side unless you're planning to crush the scale entirely.


----------



## JustBrandonT (Jan 30, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> When a company is highly overvalued, a short seller can make bank by staking a bet that that's the case. Other investors can see that, and their own margins can be protected from buying into a company that doesn't really perform well and isn't a sound investment in the long-term. It's a signal to existing and new investors that their money is, possibly, in jeopardy. In order to balance stock prices you need to have weights on both sides of the scale. You also shouldn't put too much weight on either side unless you're planning to crush the scale entirely.



Correct. I understand the balancing part for when it's overvalued. It can be argued though, as many people have argued against shorting. It was made illegal in China and a few other countries afaik. EDIT: Google says banned in France, Spain, Belgium, Italy, Canada, etc)

But in this case, I'm fairly sure that they wanted GME as low as possible and AMC as well. Everyone was calling it the "block-buster" of modern times. Citron putting out tweets that it's worthless lol.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2021)

JustBrandonT said:


> Correct. I understand the balancing part for when it's overvalued. It can be argued though, as many people have argued against shorting. It was made illegal in China and a few other countries afaik.
> 
> But in this case, I'm fairly sure that they wanted GME as low as possible and AMC as well. Everyone was calling it the "block-buster" of modern times. Citron putting out tweets that it's worthless lol.


There was no reason to short the stock besides the pandemic causing shut-downs of brick and mortar locations. GameStop's online back-end is still functioning just fine, and although revenue has decreased, it wasn't wiped out. The recent changes in the company and the exclusivity deal with Microsoft were all good indicators that the company is going to survive, or in fact grow once COVID is a thing of the past. In my estimation the short was malicious, and its percentage of volume is evidence of that.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jan 30, 2021)

Ericzander said:


> This can't be true because I am forbidden by law to break the law.
> 
> I honestly just like the stock.


Yeah but it is because you cost Wall Street millions of dollars by beating them in their own corrupt game so you have to pay for it. If you don’t believe it’s all over the news.


----------



## smf (Jan 30, 2021)

JustBrandonT said:


> Why would you NOT want the company near bankrupt after shorting at a higher position?



If every company that got shorted went bankrupt then there would be no companies for you to invest in.
Investors might have thought they could make a dollar a share out of it, doesn't mean they want the company shares to go to zero.

They would only go to zero, if they were already bankrupt.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Teslas Fate said:


> Yeah but it is because you cost Wall Street millions of dollars by beating them in their own corrupt game so you have to pay for it. If you don’t believe it’s all over the news.


They can investigate all day - buying stock for a laugh isn't illegal. If anyone engaged in promoting the stock with the explicit intention of dumping their own shares, particularly if they never disclosed that they already own a stake in it, they might be *slightly* more worried, but again - everything here is happening in the open. There is no confusion or misdirection going on, a bunch of "apes" are holding their "banana" until it turns into a gemstone from all the pressure. I've seen some users who don't intend to sell their stock *at all* and are instead planning to order paper certificates as a memento.


smf said:


> If every company that got shorted went bankrupt then there would be no companies for you to invest in.
> Investors might have thought they could make a dollar a share out of it, doesn't mean they want the company shares to go to zero.
> 
> They would only go to zero, if they were already bankrupt.


In certain scenarios they absolutely want the stock to go to zero purely out of self-interest, claiming otherwise is grossly misrepresenting the shorting mechanic.


----------



## smf (Jan 30, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> In certain scenarios they absolutely want the stock to go to zero purely out of self-interest, claiming otherwise is grossly misrepresenting the shorting mechanic.



Well that is like saying that everyone who goes long wants the price to go up so to infinity purely out of self interest.

Nobody expects it and wouldn't want it, because it would be a nightmare if every time you went short or long it was that extreme.

The idea that every person who shorts stocks is evil and wants every stock to go to zero is misrepresenting.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2021)

smf said:


> Well that is like saying that everyone who goes long wants the price to go to infinity purely out of self interest.
> 
> Nobody expects it and wouldn't want it, because it would be a nightmare if every time you went short or long it was that extreme.


I already explained why a short seller might be particularly interested in shorting a company into oblivion, you didn't respond to that so I'll say it again - if a company goes bankrupt and enters liquidation, the stock becomes delisted and the borrower does _not have to return anything to the lender_. They get to pocket all of the profit themselves. Once the value goes all the way down to zero, there is nothing that *can* be returned. Investors engaging in such shorts have a vested interest in the company dying a quick and quiet death, and there are scenarios where such a result can be triggered using market forces. Shorting +/- 140% of all available stock *might* be a good indication of that being the intention. That alone _should be illegal_ - I shouldn't be able to borrow 15 apples from you and sell them on the promise that I'll buy you 15 apples later if you only have 10 apples yourself. I don't know how this situation is even remotely confusing.


----------



## smf (Jan 30, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Shorting +/- 140% of all available stock *might* be a good indication of that being the intention.



That might be an indication they _thought_ that it would go to zero. What are you saying they should do in that circumstance?

I agree there ought to be some kind of regulation, but I am not entirely sure what the US would tollerate.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2021)

smf said:


> That might be an indication they _thought_ that it would go to zero. What are you saying they should do in that circumstance?
> 
> I agree there ought to be some kind of regulation, but I am not entirely sure what the US would tollerate.


I suggest that you probably shouldn't be able to sell things that don't exist, on the stock market and in real life. It *might* be a sensible principle.


----------



## smf (Jan 30, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> There is no confusion or misdirection going on, a bunch of "apes" are holding their "banana" until it turns into a gemstone from all the pressure. I've seen some users who don't intend to sell their stock *at all* and are instead planning to order paper certificates as a memento.



I think it will be interesting to see what happens in the fall out.

https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/a...etbets-face-sec-scrutiny-after-gamestop-rally

Maybe everyone will be buying lambourghini's, maybe we'll have a load of people who find that they did something illegal.



Foxi4 said:


> I suggest that you probably shouldn't be able to sell things that don't exist, on the stock market and in real life. It *might* be a sensible principle.



If I borrow all the shares saying I'll return them in June and sell them and then borrow all of them them from whoever eventually bought them and sell them again saying I'll return them in December then they existed.

If I said I was going to return all 140% on the same date then that is kinda dumb, do we know what percentage needs to be returned next week?

How would a cap on short sales work?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2021)

smf said:


> I think it will be interesting to see what happens in the fall out.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/a...etbets-face-sec-scrutiny-after-gamestop-rally
> 
> ...


That's the reason why the short interest is at such a high value, the shorts have repeatedly doubled down on the same bet, compounding short interest. It keeps growing by the way, the stock will *eventually* go down, and the hedge funds have to make up for their losses *somehow*, so this quickly became a tug of war. Ben Shapiro has an excellent break-down of the situation - it's a very expensive prank, but it's not illegal. In addition to being a talking head, which might turn some viewers off, he's also a lawyer, Harvard Law graduate in fact, so his opinion carries some weight here.



As for capping short interest, I think it's fairly obvious that once it reaches 100% no further options should be accepted. The reason for this is because not all shares are lendable and there are no guarantees that a borrowed stock can even be returned at all by due date unless you somehow limit overborrowing. You're operating on the assumption that it will be returned and possible to be borrowed again - you're speculating that this will be the case in the future, and it might not be. Again, I can't borrow *the same apple* twice at the same time, I need to *return* the apple first so that you have an apple I could borrow. It is physically impossible for me to walk out of your house with *two apples* if you only have *one*, regardless of when I intend to return each one. I can do that with stock, and I shouldn't be able to.

https://www.investopedia.com/terms/n/nakedshorting.asp

Edit: I misunderstood what you meant, so yes, that's why the interest is so high and that's why people are "holding". If you're interested in specific values and dates, you can look them up in an order book or online.


----------



## smf (Jan 30, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> As for capping short interest, I think it's fairly obvious that once it reaches 100% no further options should be accepted.



I guess forcing it to 100% through some means to prevent someone else shorting it would probably be illegal, but is 100% good enough? The VM short squeeze wasn't at 100% AFAICT.

Maybe there should just be a mechanism where the trade times out and both sides get punished somehow, nobody deserves to be rewarded in this situation.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2021)

smf said:


> I guess forcing it to 100% through some means to prevent someone else shorting it would probably be illegal, but is 100% good enough? The VM short squeeze wasn't at 100% AFAICT.
> 
> Maybe there should just be a mechanism where the trade times out and both sides get punished somehow, nobody deserves to be rewarded in this situation.


You're right. 80%, or even 60%, is perfectly acceptable to fulfill the sole purpose of short selling - indicating to other traders that the company is grossly overvalued and the ticker needs a price adjustment. Alternatively the cap should be based on available lendable shares at any given time and not outstanding shares as a total. You could also introduce a pre-set buffer percentage. Many solutions out there, really.

As for the rewards, they're a necessary pre-requisite and only motivator to participate in the system at all. The whole stock market is "artificial", it's a mechanism to facilitate investment. I don't see why investors shouldn't get a cut for protecting other investors, provided it's done in good faith. It's not like the money is magically conjured - it is a sale of a share followed by a purchase of a share and its return, with commission. I can see how the transaction could be nullified in the event of the company failing completely, but there's no reason to throw the baby out with the bath water.

This is a matter for the regulators to resolve - the current situation underlines that the safeguards we use are insufficient and need an update. Meme stocks aren't going away after $GME, they're here to stay, the genie is out of the bottle. We've seen extraordinary growth in the retail investor sector, to the point that the various apps available couldn't handle the load. It is my opinion that the number of people who invest on the stock market should increase, not decrease - it's a highly effective method of wealth building. All of these things are, in my opinion, positive consequences. The market grew substantially, and that's great - money is happiest when it's moving.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 30, 2021)

hi guys, 1st of February is USA's National Freedom day, is nyse scheduled to open on holiday too?


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 30, 2021)

People keep saying that hedge funds are paying 80% interest on their shorts. This is incorrect, the borrow interest rates are for retail investors. Hedge funds don't pay interest on shorts, they have to provide a full cash collateral which gets refreshed daily. If the hedge fund cannot meet this requirement and defaults on the loan, the broker simply keeps the cash collateral and the hedge fund doesn't have to return the shares. Thus, the short position gets closed without any shares being bought.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jan 30, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> They can investigate all day - buying stock for a laugh isn't illegal. If anyone engaged in promoting the stock with the explicit intention of dumping their own shares, particularly if they never disclosed that they already own a stake in it, they might be *slightly* more worried, but again - everything here is happening in the open. There is no confusion or misdirection going on, a bunch of "apes" are holding their "banana" until it turns into a gemstone from all the pressure. I've seen some users who don't intend to sell their stock *at all* and are instead planning to order paper certificates as a memento.
> In certain scenarios they absolutely want the stock to go to zero purely out of self-interest, claiming otherwise is grossly misrepresenting the shorting mechanic.


Yeah and while I totally understand I’m just making a heads up because that’s what’s happening.


----------



## smf (Jan 30, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> As for the rewards, they're a necessary pre-requisite and only motivator to participate in the system at all.



I mean specifically if everyone can see the stock is shorted 100% then both sides of the trade are in the wrong if the stock gets shorted. You shouldn't be able to benefit from a short squeeze that you created, or at least the benefit should be limited in some way.


----------



## xdarkx (Jan 31, 2021)

smf said:


> I mean specifically if everyone can see the stock is shorted 100% then both sides of the trade are in the wrong if the stock gets shorted. You shouldn't be able to benefit from a short squeeze that you created, or at least the benefit should be limited in some way.


I don't get why you are complaining about why people can't benefit from short squeeze. Short sellers have been benefiting a lot from short selling a lot of companies for decades.  If you are complaining about how people shouldn't benefit from a short squeeze, then it would also make a lot of sense that short sellers should not be benefiting from short selling either.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 31, 2021)

*WE LIKE THE STOCK*


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 31, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> That alone _should be illegal_ - I shouldn't be able to borrow 15 apples from you and sell them on the promise that I'll buy you 15 apples later if you only have 10 apples yourself.


That does seem like 90% of the way to a futures contract which is generally considered a fairly acceptable way to do business, and is selling things that don't yet exist and indeed may never exist (my otherwise winning apple tree got worms in it and all that).


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 31, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Shorting +/- 140% of all available stock *might* be a good indication of that being the intention. That alone _should be illegal_ - I shouldn't be able to borrow 15 apples from you and sell them on the promise that I'll buy you 15 apples later if you only have 10 apples yourself. I don't know how this situation is even remotely confusing.


140% short interest does not mean necessarily mean naked shorting was going on. It could mean the same share was lent out in a chain. For example, A lends a share to B, who short-sells it to C. C lends that share to D, who shorts it to E. There's only 1 share but the SI is 200%. 

Now let's say the stock becomes super-valuable. A and C will both want the share back, but B and D no longer have it. Only E has the share, and he thinks he can price-gouge B&D for it. But instead of buying the share from E, B&D can instead pay back A&C using cash collateral. So now E is stuck with the share which has lost value because B&D no longer owe the share to A&C.  

The SI number has decreased to 113% in mid-January. We won't know the new numbers until Feb. 9. I suspect if it's less than 100%, then Redditors will begin to lose hope of a squeeze. Though as I just demonstrated, the SI is kinda meaningless anyway. The more important piece of information is what the average cost basis of the shorts is, but this is hidden.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Jan 31, 2021)

I cashed in and bought SIS, AMD, FLT, Dr, V (VISA), MAXR, ONEX and BLX. I'm in for the long run with these though.


----------



## smf (Jan 31, 2021)

xdarkx said:


> I don't get why you are complaining about why people can't benefit from short squeeze.



You shouldn't be able to benefit by manipulating the market past beyond it's normal operation. So if you orchestrate a short squeeze then you shouldn't be able to benefit from it.



DeMoN said:


> The SI number has decreased to 113% in mid-January. We won't know the new numbers until Feb. 9. I suspect if it's less than 100%, then Redditors will begin to lose hope of a squeeze.



Is there any way that the figures could (legally or illegally) have been artificially inflated, to trick people into buying up all the stock? That would be an interesting twist.

Maybe a couple of hedge funds got together, laid out their plan and ended with the magic disclaimer "this isn't advice, I'm an idiot" which of course is a legally recognized disclaimer that allows you to avoid security fraud....


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2021)

smf said:


> I mean specifically if everyone can see the stock is shorted 100% then both sides of the trade are in the wrong if the stock gets shorted. You shouldn't be able to benefit from a short squeeze that you created, or at least the benefit should be limited in some way.


Why? The whole point of short selling is indicating to other traders that the stock is overvalued. If I believe it is valued correctly, or even undervalued, I should be able to challenge that assessment, and whoever turns out to be correct should walk away from that clash with the spoils. If it's not a visible statistic then it loses all meaning as a market tool, if it cannot be challenged then it distorts the market entirely. In both cases you may as well make shorts illegal altogether.



DeMoN said:


> 140% short interest does not mean necessarily mean naked shorting was going on. It could mean the same share was lent out in a chain. For example, A lends a share to B, who short-sells it to C. C lends that share to D, who shorts it to E. There's only 1 share but the SI is 200%.
> 
> Now let's say the stock becomes super-valuable. A and C will both want the share back, but B and D no longer have it. Only E has the share, and he thinks he can price-gouge B&D for it. But instead of buying the share from E, B&D can instead pay back A&C using cash collateral. So now E is stuck with the share which has lost value because B&D no longer owe the share to A&C.
> 
> The SI number has decreased to 113% in mid-January. We won't know the new numbers until Feb. 9. I suspect if it's less than 100%, then Redditors will begin to lose hope of a squeeze. Though as I just demonstrated, the SI is kinda meaningless anyway. The more important piece of information is what the average cost basis of the shorts is, but this is hidden.


I think we've explored that bit earlier. You're right, we have to wait and see how this plays out before we can draw conclusions.


----------



## socialbacon (Jan 31, 2021)

DeMoN said:


> I suspect if it's less than 100%, then Redditors will begin to lose hope of a squeeze.



I'm not so sure about that. Most of the Redditors are well-informed on the 2008 VW short squeeze that was squoze with merely 45% of the stocks being shorted.

This situation is _huge_.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 31, 2021)

@All tempers and @Plasmaster09:

through the research i did those last days, i maybe got the idea about big picture, so to play fair and right I might hold my GME stocks right? instead selling them for quick cash when price raises?

all just to face slap Melvin investments and Citron??


----------



## xdarkx (Jan 31, 2021)

smf said:


> You shouldn't be able to benefit by manipulating the market past beyond it's normal operation. So if you orchestrate a short squeeze then you shouldn't be able to benefit from it.


Again.  The same can be said about short sellers.  They have been manipulating the market to short sell a lot of companies.  I'm not sure how much research you have done, but doesn't seem like you done much.  Do yourself a favour and do some research before replying to this thread again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2021)

leon315 said:


> @All tempers and @Plasmaster09:
> 
> through the research i did those last days, i maybe got the idea about big picture, so to play fair and right I might hold my GME stocks right? instead selling them for quick cash when price raises?
> 
> all just to face slap Melvin investments and Citron??


They're your shares, you should do what's right for you.


----------



## smf (Jan 31, 2021)

xdarkx said:


> Again.  The same can be said about short sellers.  They have been manipulating the market to short sell a lot of companies.



Short selling isn't considered manipulation.

Orchestrating a short squeeze might be manipulation and it's very likely that if wsb wasn't anonymous then some people would actually be prosecuted.

You might think that it's unfair that short selling isn't manipulation and diamond hands/to the moon is retribution, but I'm not sure if legally that is how it would play out in a court

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leon315 said:


> through the research i did those last days, i maybe got the idea about big picture, so to play fair and right I might hold my GME stocks right? instead selling them for quick cash when price raises?
> 
> all just to face slap Melvin investments and Citron??



https://news.sky.com/story/gamestop...-people-investing-in-gaming-retailer-12203929

"While this will be short-lived… everyone's got to be really careful, because it's going to be like catching a falling knife when it unravels."
He said that while he admired the actions of the smaller investors, the hedge funds would eventually put a stop to it.
"The danger is that Wall Street and hedge funds especially are experts at identifying what we call 'inefficiencies in the market'," he said.
"This is an inefficiency in the market right now and they will look to close that inefficiency very quickly."
One investor posted screengrabs on Reddit suggesting he had turned an initial investment of $53,566 (£39,061) into one worth more than $25m (£18.2m) at one point this week.
Adding to the joy of those investors - which includes another group on the social media platform TikTok - has been the discomfort of those on the losing side of the trade.
Belfort likened the smaller investor's moves to the scheme he was infamously involved in.
"This is 1999 all over again and that's why I'm begging everyone to please be careful here," he said.
*"When the average person gets in, that's the time it's going to actually crash.*
"You never know when that moment's going to come. It's going to come, of course, because things will eventually see their fundamental value.
"It's a wonderful opportunity for people to make money - everyone's bored and locked up - but just be careful and make sure whatever you invest in these type of hot stocks, make sure you invest only what you can afford to lose.
"And if you happen to make money, pull the original investment out and play with the house's money. That's my advice to everybody."


----------



## xdarkx (Jan 31, 2021)

smf said:


> Short selling isn't considered manipulation.
> 
> Orchestrating a short squeeze might be manipulation and it's very likely that if wsb wasn't anonymous then some people would actually be prosecuted.
> 
> You might think that it's unfair that short selling isn't manipulation and diamond hands/to the moon is retribution, but I'm not sure if legally that is how it would play out in a court


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-court-citron-idUSKCN1QF1P0

There are other examples as well if you actually bother researching.


----------



## smf (Jan 31, 2021)

xdarkx said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-court-citron-idUSKCN1QF1P0
> 
> There are other examples as well if you actually bother researching.



He is a short seller that was accused of manipulating the market, short selling is not manipulation.

_Left, founder of U.S.-based short-seller Citron Research, was banned in 2016 after he was found culpable of market misconduct in connection with the publication of a research report on Chinese property developer China Evergrande Group.
_
http://csj.hkics.org.hk/site/2017/0...rket-an-analysis-of-the-citron-research-case/

The people saying gamestop is going to the moon would appear to be just as misleading.


----------



## xdarkx (Feb 1, 2021)

smf said:


> He is a short seller that was accused of manipulating the market, short selling is not manipulation.
> 
> _Left, founder of U.S.-based short-seller Citron Research, was banned in 2016 after he was found culpable of market misconduct in connection with the publication of a research report on Chinese property developer China Evergrande Group.
> _
> ...



First of all, not once did I say short selling is market manipulation in this entire thread.  In my last few posts, I said short sellers are manipulating the market to short sell a lot of companies.  In other words, I'm saying the short sellers themselves are the ones doing the manipulating (why is it so hard to understand that).

As for the Citron example, you can check the following reports:
https://www.mmt.gov.hk/eng/reports/Evergrande_Report.pdf
https://www.mmt.gov.hk/eng/reports/Evergrande_Report_PartII.pdf

I highly doubt you would be convinced even if all the evidences are stacked against them.  Better yet, I doubt you would be convinced of any short sellers of doing anything wrong.

I'm not going to bother arguing with you on this anymore.  You either take it or leave it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2021)

smf said:


> The people saying gamestop is going to the moon would appear to be just as misleading.


Gamestop's shares have increased in value by 7796% in the last 12 months. By any statistical measure $GME is already on the Moon, at this point it's heading to Mars. Now, how this was achieved is another story entirely, but all things considered, people who bought in early have absolutely nothing to complain about, and those who bought in fairly late still have good prospects of profit in the short term.


----------



## tabzer (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2021)

tabzer said:


> View attachment 244437


Washington Compost at its finest.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 1, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Washington Compost at its finest.


You say that but I would feel bad lining the bird cages with such a thing.


Anyway bets on moves taken to try to keep the plebs out and upcoming "sophisticated investor" requirements, and whether those in play will deal a) with foreign markets not playing ball and b) loss of the funds that those spunking money away on such things brought in.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 1, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Washington Compost at its finest.


And considering these smear tactics aren't working, I guarantee they're Washington Pissed.


----------



## smf (Feb 1, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> By any statistical measure $GME is already on the Moon, at this point it's heading to Mars. Now, how this was achieved is another story entirely, but all things considered, people who bought in early have absolutely nothing to complain about, and those who bought in fairly late still have good prospects of profit in the short term.



What people are talking about as "to the moon" is in the tens of thousands to millions of dollars per share.

If you bought in at $10 then sure you've done well and I don't care about that.
If you bought in at $469 are trying to pump the stock up so you can sell your single share and buy a lambourghini then you can eat shit.

Some of the shorts appear to have been closed with new shorts opened with a later date, so I'm not sure what the prospects are of someone coming in late. IG group in the UK won't let you place any orders for gamestop or amc now.

https://www.fnlondon.com/articles/l...op-and-amc-due-to-extreme-volatility-20210130


----------



## smf (Feb 1, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> You say that but I would feel bad lining the bird cages with such a thing.



Have you read it? The article is well reasoned.


----------



## tabzer (Feb 1, 2021)

@smf People who suffer from Stockholm's syndrome can see the goodness in their captors, but it's often at the neglect of holding them accountable for their own actions.  The neglect in this article was the failure to mention that the "poor victim" gamblers were borrowing on stock that doesn't exist--creating exponential, potentially infinite, leverage against themselves.  Oops.


----------



## smf (Feb 1, 2021)

tabzer said:


> were borrowing on stock that doesn't exist



You don't understand shorting do you.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 1, 2021)

So what's next GME? what will be next "GME"?? DOGECOIN? SILVER?

EDIT: PSA! apparently people on reddit claim this whole SILVER rush is a TRAP! it's a campaign to shift the focus from GME to silver!




https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreet..._aggressive_media_campaign_to_promote_silver/


----------



## tabzer (Feb 1, 2021)

smf said:


> You don't understand shorting do you.


Refute what I said, instead of a misdirection.  They gave permission for "the market" to dig a hole for them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 1, 2021)

smf said:


> Have you read it? The article is well reasoned.


I did. But we can play along at home with the others if we like
https://archive.vn/XGk7Q being a nice archive of it.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...gamestop-story-its-hedge-funds-short-sellers/ if someone does want a linky back to the original (maybe to compare to current).

Ridiculous title from where I sit -- good guys and bad buys, heroes... pah for the whole affair. I find it hilarious that firms whose whole job is analysing, mitigating and... hedging against risk got caught napping that hard, taken to the cleaners and now while on a good day they would normally imagine themselves posing in front of a billowing American flag, tear rolling down face, hand on heart as the national anthem plays and they extol me on the virtues of the free market that the country affords them the option to play in now aim to make it less free than... probably Iran (Iran as actually quite interesting as these things go).
However clickbait title is nothing new so let us walk past that and assume it is to draw people in and at least get them to consider a different point of view.

Starting out. Ragging on gamestop. I disagree that "a product best sold digitally" is games (no second hand market, which is getting all those game sellers creaming their jeans, no good) but at least some seem to think the accepted wisdom is that and by some measures if I don't care about consumer freedom it could well be. Some might argue its stock price dropping off being a useful assessment of value is a bit disingenuous given that it was arguably driven down but we can overlook that for a bit. Equally a short is only as good as your timing of it -- you might rightly predict a company will have gone pop in 3 years but if a year from now they announce dividends or something and get a rally causing your position to be hurt then nobody will normally have any sympathy for you.
The assertion that it is a bubble on par with tulips and not even the excesses of the dot com stuff (which were insane if you go listen to the stories -- such things as no product or design, just some nerds in an office and someone funding something) which at least apparently held some merit is also dubious from where I sit. The very idea here is that there are some that over leveraged themselves (promissory rather than monetarily but that matters little) and are going to be forced to buy at almost any cost (money they technically have available too) and thus are ripe for the plucking/to be taken to the cleaners.


"Their goal is to destroy the traders who link stock prices to fair value."
That is, in a phrase, fucking rich given the seeming goal of the short selling set was to ride it all the way into the scene of a crash (which is fair enough -- plenty of money to be made on companies going up as well as going down). Nor am I actually sure it is a goal that can be widely ascribed (I am not inclined to use the phrase movement but if the shoe can at least be rammed on there and look like one of those bound foot Chinese ladies then...). If some of said traders happen to get destroyed in the process then few in there will likely shed anything other than tears of amusement. Given the sales pitch of a hedge fund generally runs "if you don't know what you are doing then you can lose your shirt, let us take care of it as I are smart expart" there is a certain amusement there as well. Even more so as going back to the part above they will also be the first to tell me prices don't reflect reality and sometimes nice little round numbers, failures in risk estimation, people wanting some of the sweet dividend cash and more can uncouple a price from what might be "real" if simplistic profit-earning ratios, debt levels/money in the bank (and how liquid that might be), credit ratings, market share, general sector health and more metrics along those lines formed the sole basis of it.


" They are not just acting within the system; they want to overthrow the system."
Is this really any different to corporate raiding/vulture capitalism, the shift to "shareholder is king", the thing I mentioned earlier with PETA buying meat companies to try to force them to go vegan and other activist investors doing what they do, companies buying ailing old money to look fancier than they are... "welcome to the new generation, they like to shake things up".


"What about short sellers? These are specialists who research stocks that might go down, sometimes because bosses are illegally covering up bad news about their companies."
I believe that is an argumentative technique called poisoning the well. I know we are reading an opinion piece in this little exercise and thus full bore journalistic standards need not necessarily be in play but will note it in this.

"They have gone after a short seller named Andrew Left, hacking into his social media accounts,"
Happy to disavow such actions. Granted what is good for goose appears to be good for gander and retaliation is in order. That said do I have to ascribe the actions to the whole deal or some bad actors within it?

"hedge funds did not receive a bail out"
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/hedge-funds-may-getting-a-bailout
Not that I particularly care, nor am I sure that the "movement" is all about that, but if you are going to make statements that are only in the very strictest sense technically true, and also be among the crowd that is the first to tell me about the fungibility* of money, then OK. That I can disprove it with the second link of a web search for "housing market hedge fund bail out" (probably the first too but I refuse to link huffpost). The third link https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-04-16/coronavirus-do-hedge-funds-deserve-bailouts would appear to also indicate they have no qualms this last go around (never mind what the straight market indexes did during that time).
I have no great qualms with that (money trough is money trough, money pursuer going to be drawn in like pigs to muck. Some like to shame those that suckle at the government teat, I don't care) but if we are here assessing the merits of a news story.

*others playing along it is a word that refers to how one dollar spends just as good as another. If I give to a hospital and say don't spend it on opticians then the budget will likely have been written in such a way that the optician was never in any real doubt for lack of funding, however my name goes on a cancer wing or something and the money technically earmarked for the cancer wing in the main budget originally instead gets shuffled over. Replace opticians with abortion if you fancy doing the American pressure point and yeah. Charities, universities ( https://www.usnews.com/education/be...s/10-universities-with-the-biggest-endowments ), places getting loans or funds earmarked for certain purposes... this is why such places hire accountants and pay them pretty well.

In the rest I am not seeing much I would classify as good reasoning or reasoning how the short sellers are poor put upon types in need of a break here. Short sellers operate in the open is a thing contemplated there, though it does nicely miss the over leveraged part.

Very few serious traders will do FOREX (for others playing along that is foreign exchange, trading money between currencies and taking advantage of price swings there -- war starts, fewer people want currency, country gets to host olympics, everybody wants, country is major exporter of shiny tech and likes their currency for transactions...) and citing volatility there as the reason why. Seems it has come, especially in those over leveraged cases, for the short selling set. A little cash cow has come to an end. Don't see it as functionally different to a stock that was worth a lot a few years ago now not being worth as much thanks to poor choices or the coming of a new tech that rendered it obsolete.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 1, 2021)

Not looking good today...


----------



## leon315 (Feb 1, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Not looking good today...
> View attachment 244470


AND my bank refused to buy in when it was 250, good for me


----------



## smf (Feb 1, 2021)

leon315 said:


> AND my bank refused to buy in when it was 250, good for me



Right, there are going to be a load of people who were upset the robinhood locked them out and went and found another platform and will wish they locked them out too.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 1, 2021)

smf said:


> Right, there are going to be a load of people who were upset the robinhood locked them out and went and found another platform and will wish they locked them out too.


THEY ARE PLAYINNG DIRTY, alright, will set 200 this time! lol


----------



## smf (Feb 1, 2021)

leon315 said:


> THEY ARE PLAYINNG DIRTY



Isn't everyone?


----------



## leon315 (Feb 1, 2021)

smf said:


> Isn't everyone?


Melvin and citron got beaten by their own game, don't think so


----------



## White_Raven_X (Feb 1, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Not looking good today...
> View attachment 244470


Going to keep going down as people realize they got screwed into inflating the stock so that a few people could profit. Sad sad sad... My thoughts: invest in long term gradual growth!


----------



## smf (Feb 1, 2021)

RH is allowing up to 20 GME shares now and people on wsb are paranoid...


----------



## White_Raven_X (Feb 1, 2021)

Who wants to buy GME anymore anyways... I mean you can get away with being stupid once... But twice *facepalm* lol


----------



## leon315 (Feb 1, 2021)

I have 60 GME now!
IT'S TIME TO MARS!

p.S. FUCK SILVER!


----------



## Chary (Feb 1, 2021)

smf said:


> Right, there are going to be a load of people who were upset the robinhood locked them out and went and found another platform and will wish they locked them out too.


So what’s to say of a free market? It’s not okay for RH et all to restrict purchases. Responsibility falls to the person who bought in. It’s their fault they made the purchase, regardless of how this plays out. You can’t go to Target and cry that it’s their fault you bought a blue blanket when you knew what the blanket was that you were buying.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Feb 1, 2021)

leon315 said:


> I have 60 GME now!
> IT'S TIME TO MARS!
> 
> p.S. FUCK SILVER!



Soooooo, what you pay for your 20 over priced GME? When are you planning on "cashing out"?
Sorry but Imo it's not worth buying as I doubt it ever goes up again.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 1, 2021)

White_Raven_X said:


> Soooooo, what you pay for your 20 over priced GME? When are you planning on "cashing out"?
> Sorry but Imo it's not worth buying as I doubt it ever goes up again.


i bought at today's close price. how tomorrow ends is still unclear, since many DIAMOND HANDS still holding, plus ROBINHOOD still limiting people to purchase only one GME share, which proves there are still *plenty *retail shares in the wild!!!!!!!!!!!

My theory is Melvin and Citron are waiting everyone to mass panic sell cause vertical drop.

WE MUST HOLD! TO THE MOON! TO THE MARS!

P.S. I GOT 60 GME shares, not 20.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Feb 1, 2021)

leon315 said:


> i bought at today's close price. how tomorrow ends is still unclear, since many DIAMOND HANDS still holding, plus ROBINHOOD still limiting people to purchase only one GME share, which proves there are still *plenty *retail shares in the wild!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My theory is Melvin and Citron are waiting everyone to mass panic sell cause vertical drop.
> 
> ...




Uhmmmmm... Yeah let's wait as see. Good luck, wish you all the best with that strategy.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 1, 2021)

White_Raven_X said:


> Uhmmmmm... Yeah let's wait as see. Good luck, wish you all the best with that strategy.


anyway, I'm not using money to gambling which I can't afford to lose.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Feb 1, 2021)

leon315 said:


> anyway, I'm not using money to gambling which I can't afford to lose.


I just think you got in too late to make any money. I'm not knocking your choice... Just saying that I hope it turns out for you.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 1, 2021)

White_Raven_X said:


> I just think you got in too late to make any money. I'm not knocking your choice... Just saying that I hope it turns out for you.


but seriously how did u guy know in advance that SPECIFIC SHARE is going to skyrocket?

I know i'm just a follower, it kinda sucks that other claim the glory 1st.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 1, 2021)

It skyrocketed because it went viral. You can't know if something will go viral on the internet, it has to happen naturally (Advertisers have been trying to figure this out for years and failed).


----------



## White_Raven_X (Feb 1, 2021)

leon315 said:


> but seriously how did u guy know in advance that SPECIFIC SHARE is going to skyrocket?
> 
> I know i'm just a follower, it kinda sucks that other claim the glory 1st.



People who have been following market trends for years know when to sell or "close to" when to sell. Don't forget that it was these people that owned alot of these shares that enticed people (followers) to buy. They were saying to hold because they wanted to make as much money as they could. Once it's been overly discussed online, that's when it's too late. It's fine to follow... You just need to know when to get out....and honestly that's hard to know.
I'm far from being a pro, but I know that there is always money to be made with a solid company over time. Companies that have proven performance. Like SIS, V (Visa)... And so on. Good for the long and steady incline.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 1, 2021)

White_Raven_X said:


> They were saying to hold


so "they" are those people on WSB? or do they have any other places to "tell us"?

Thanks man, stock trading certainly is fascinating, i'll try get into it once the Gamestop fever is over.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Feb 2, 2021)

leon315 said:


> so "they" are those people on WSB? or do they have any other places to "tell us"?
> 
> Thanks man, stock trading certainly is fascinating, i'll try get into it once the Gamestop fever is over.


The GME "fever" (I don't think it should be called like That). Was over in 3 days. What you are seeing now is people who read the story or heard about it on the news and are jumping in... But it's too late. I can only presume that GME stock will slowly keep going down to about 20$/share maybe in a month or less...but don't take my word for it.
WSB is going to keep trying to raise stocks that *they * own and that *they* want to make money on. If you want to follow them, that's your choice... You might make a few points but don't think you will get rich.
Imo I would bet on something solid that will make gains over time. Go into it for the long run... Just pick wisely.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 2, 2021)

White_Raven_X said:


> The GME "fever" (I don't think it should be called like That). Was over in 3 days. What you are seeing now is people who read the story or heard about it on the news and are jumping in... But it's too late. I can only presume that GME stock will slowly keep going down to about 20$/share maybe in a month or less...but don't take my word for it.
> WSB is going to keep trying to raise stocks that *they * own and that *they* want to make money on. If you want to follow them, that's your choice... You might make a few points but don't think you will get rich.
> Imo I would bet on something solid that will make gains over time. Go into it for the long run... Just pick wisely.


i do realize those guy keep telling people to hold has something fishy, the goal was to keep price high for obvious reason.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Feb 2, 2021)

leon315 said:


> i do realize those guy keep telling people to hold has something fishy, the goal was to keep price high for obvious reason.



Don't forget, when someone says to "SELL" will it actually sell? It doesn't mean someone wants to buy it at that price. Every stock has a different market liquidity.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Feb 2, 2021)

... and by the way... Those guys who sold when GME was high and made millions.... They will most probably wait until it goes back down to 10-20 dollars per share and they will buy some more for the long run. Lol... That's just the way it goes.


----------



## smf (Feb 2, 2021)

Chary said:


> So what’s to say of a free market? It’s not okay for RH et all to restrict purchases. Responsibility falls to the person who bought in. It’s their fault they made the purchase, regardless of how this plays out. You can’t go to Target and cry that it’s their fault you bought a blue blanket when you knew what the blanket was that you were buying.



If the blue blanket lets out poisonous gas then you can complain to target.

Robin Hood had to limit sales due to rules on capital.



leon315 said:


> but seriously how did u guy know in advance that SPECIFIC SHARE is going to skyrocket?



Michael Burry (played by Christian Bale in the big short) posted about the short position last year when the shares were like $4 each, knowing they would go up in value as the positions were closed. Then wsb pumped the stock to try to push the price up and limiting supply so the positions would be expensive to close, knowing that when it started hitting the news then more money would roll in. Youtube videos showed up promising the stock would go to an infinite price with lambos and strippers all round. They will probably make more money out of the views than anyone coming in now.

I'm not 100% convinced the hedge funds weren't trolling by shorting > 100% and have some way of making money out of all this retail money coming in.

If you bought at $4 and sold at $400 then you probably did ok, if you bought in >$200 and have diamond hands/hold until death then I think you might have just donated money to some other investors. I'm sure they are grateful in some way.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 2, 2021)

smf said:


> you bought at $4 and sold at $400 then you probably did ok, if you bought in >$200 and have diamond hands/hold until death then I think you might have just donated money to some other investors. I'm sure they are grateful in some way.


I believe everyone here are followers just like me, and I made some money last week when the stock skyrocket to 480+, bought from 260 up to 310.
Those who bought earlier ones at 4-150 were incredibly lucky.


----------



## smf (Feb 2, 2021)

leon315 said:


> Those who bought earlier ones at 4-150 were incredibly lucky.



Lucky in some respects, because it wasn't guaranteed to go up to these levels, but they took a long term risk and it paid off.

Buying in now on a dip and selling on a peak requires much more luck to actually make any money.

At $4 a share you could put in $50k and there was a low chance of downward movement with a chance for big rewards, putting $50k in at todays prices there is a big chance of downward movement with a small chance for big rewards. There is a limit the prices can multiply now because people will be scared that bleeding the hedge funds dry will make them bankrupt leaving the shares worth $4 again. I don't think there are enough people willing to just lose all their money to punish the hedge funds like that.

To make real money you needed to know about this before it hit the news.

There are some things the hedge funds could do to get out of the situation that are questionably legal, but as some of the wsb posts are also questionably legal the SEC might take it's time investigating & then just fine them a million $.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 2, 2021)

smf said:


> There are some things the hedge funds could do to get out of the situation that are questionably legal, but as some of the wsb posts are also questionably legal the SEC might take it's time investigating & then just fine them a million $.


Yet we know that hedge found aka Melvin still have positions/return GS stocks they borrowed to cover up, and NOW, forced to borrow money from Citadel and sold many longterm stocks to cover all this shit.
Now to see how long this rally will last we need to know how many positions they have yet to cover! 
Anyone has some reliable sources??


----------



## smf (Feb 2, 2021)

leon315 said:


> Yet we know that hedge found aka Melvin still have positions/return GS stocks they borrowed to cover up, and NOW, forced to borrow money from Citadel and sold many longterm stocks to cover all this shit.
> Now to see how long this rally will last we need to know how many positions they have yet to cover!
> Anyone has some reliable sources??



It doesn't really matter, Melvin capital lost 53% of their money in January. If they haven't closed their position then I doubt they could buy the shares at the current price  & once they go bankrupt they won't need to buy them and the price will go down.

If they closed their position already using whatever method, then the price will go down.

The price needs to stay within the realms of possibility for the remaining hedge funds to actually buy them without going bankrupt & they would probably rather go bankrupt borrowing money to pay interest on the shares than handing it to the people who fucked them.

I have a feeling the $469.42 might have been the peak. https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreet...i_suspect_the_hedgies_are_illegally_covering/

_the short sale may result in a fail to deliver position at Trader A’s clearing firm. Rather than paying the borrowing fee on the shares to make delivery, or unwinding the position by purchasing the shares in the market, Trader A might next enter into a trade that gives the appearance of satisfying the broker-dealer’s close-out requirement, but in reality allows Trader A to maintain its short position without ever delivering on the short sale. Most often, this is done through the use of a buy-write trade, but may also be done as a married put and may incorporate the use of short term FLEX options. These trades are commonly referred to as “reset transactions,” in that they have the effect of resetting the time that the broker-dealer must purchase or borrow the stock to close-out a fail. The transactions could be designed solely to give the appearance of delivering the shares, when in reality the trader has no intention of meeting his delivery obligations. Such transactions were alleged by the Commission to be sham transactions in recent enforcement cases. Such transactions between traders or any market participants have also been found to constitute a violation of a clearing firm’s responsibility to close out a failure to deliver."
_
I imagine the people who are getting the shares back know that the price is going back to $4 when it's over, so it's not in their interest to even get the shares back. If they were offered a reasonable amount of money instead, they would probably take it....


----------



## leon315 (Feb 2, 2021)

smf said:


> If they closed their position already then the price will go down.


That's why I'm asking you guys if you ever have heard any news, bankruptcy shall be the last resort for any Hedge funds. 

that's why we need, have to know when this GOLD FEVER ends, we HAVE TO KNOW how many positions they still required to cover all positions.
Anyone those days ever came across any of information about this?


----------



## smf (Feb 2, 2021)

leon315 said:


> that's why we need, have to know when this GOLD FEVER ends, we HAVE TO KNOW how many positions they still required to cover all positions.



I think in reality they have to buy 0 shares.

It's gotten too big, they'll buy their way out some other way.

They claim they have covered their short position, I would assume they are telling the truth.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 2, 2021)

smf said:


> I think in reality they have to buy 0 shares.
> 
> It's gotten too big, they'll buy their way out some other way.


Which one? How many options do they have rather than go BANKRUPTCY?


----------



## smf (Feb 2, 2021)

leon315 said:


> Which one? How many options do they have rather than go BANKRUPTCY?



I think the money they borrowed was to buy out of the shorts, without actually buying shares.

Remember at the end of the movie "the big short" where they all just phoned up and did a deal?

The total short hasn't gone down, because new shorts have been created as it's pretty likely the share price is now going to go down.

It could go on forever. From wsb

_Fwiw, the SEC does read this sub forum. They very much know what is going on right now. But a lot of the allegations on here, while perhaps true, aren’t financial crimes. Conversely, a lot of people on here don’t understand how shorts work.
_
I think melvin will even recover their loss if people keep buying gamestop...
_
Im not saying they can cover all the shorts, but they can increase free float by unlocking from Blackrock, and Fidelity etfs (they are insiders), and get few millions of shares to keep fighting. At the end of the day, with right algos and strategies, hedge funds will not only won't bankrupt, but also make billions on gme, with some help from rh, of course.
_


----------



## leon315 (Feb 2, 2021)

smf said:


> I think the money they borrowed was to buy out of the shorts, without actually buying shares.
> 
> Remember at the end of the movie "the big short" where they all just phoned up and did a deal?
> 
> ...


yeah, ur right, now we have to take a bet:

If bankruptcy is the last resort, the borrow money just to cover shorts instead buy back stocks from from who screw them up, sound very legit and probable.

It could be a great help if someone here know how many positions *Melvin initially borrowed and how many they still required to cover up?*


----------



## smf (Feb 2, 2021)

leon315 said:


> If bankruptcy is the last resort, the borrow money just to cover shorts instead buy back stocks from from who screw them up, sound very legit and probable.



I doubt anyone would have lent them the money unless they used it to close the short position, if they go bankrupt then the people lending the money don't get it back & they know melvin's position. They can't just pretend that everything is fine and just need a bit of cash to get them through the weekend, it's in every newspaper.

You make money by knowing something that other people don't. So if the information you want is available to everyone then you can't make money out of it anyway.

Not that knowing anything would appear to be important anyway....

_DontTrustJack

Also, what if Melvin and co have been trying to offset the short positions via puts and calls? I remember someone saying that it is possible to do this via a complicated way. Im not sure myself which is why I'm asking it here.

Would that be possible? And could the 50% SI be the true number atm._

_Riothitbox_

_I dont know but i choose to ignore anything that doesnt fuel my confirmation bias_


----------



## leon315 (Feb 2, 2021)

been browsing WSB's most recent topics, all topics are preumably people showing (real??) pics about they are hold GME and hopes to the moon.
And if some new topics basically telling people to sell GME stocks get immediately mod/locked/deleted, how you see this?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2021)

leon315 said:


> but seriously how did u guy know in advance that SPECIFIC SHARE is going to skyrocket?
> 
> I know i'm just a follower, it kinda sucks that other claim the glory 1st.



On the basic front then you have supply and demand. Supply is generally fixed (while possible for companies to issue shares or sell some more you don't generally get new shares when it is on a public market and it is a notable event when it happens, sometimes companies will even buy shares back*) and thus if there is a lack of it and people want it then prices go up as people can and will want more of it.
For the sake of being complete then you make money on shares in two occasions. 1) When you sell the shares at a higher price than you bought them for and 2) if the company pays dividends (a cut of their profits) to shareholders. Short sellers still do 1 but they basically sell now when the price is high and only have to pay up in the future, hopefully when the price is low. You can go long (so years in the future you think they will be worth more) or you can go short (years in the future you don't know and don't care, however next month they will have something big so will just keep it for long enough for the price to rise a little and then cash out) but going short is not the same as short selling.


*if the company own their own shares they have a bigger say in how the company is run, don't have to give out as much profits in terms of dividends and so forth.


The skyrocketing up things happens in one of two occasions.

1) The company invents something really special/popular and has exclusive rights to it. You still have idiots -- when Pokemon Go got popular then many investors (and investors themselves will tell you they are generally clueless about anything particularly in depth) lept on Nintendo despite Nintendo only getting a small cut and even then it would only be a fraction of what they get from merchandise and barely changed profits. So yeah you can watch news reports, for films and games then early reviews/leaks, if films are popular then cinemas (a related market -- big film comes, everybody goes to the cinema to see it and buy popcorn) might do well, if you have reports that a pharmaceutical company has a game changing medicine it has exclusive rights to that has passed testing and the disease troubles millions then they will probably be making millions (actually making a medicine is usually quite easy once you know the formula). If a mining company strikes oil/gold/whatever valuable thing people dig out of the ground. Can also happen when a government steps in and plays with the market (subsidies, fixed prices and whatever else) but that is a slightly different topic.
2) Demand needed to satisfy some market force. In this case it was a group of short sellers (covered elsewhere but if you sell something today at 10 but only have to actually give asset over in a week and in said week it costs 5 you buy it all up at 5, give it over and keep the difference. However if it rises to 15 and you have to buy it then you lose money, if it goes to 100 you lose a lot of money) somehow were asleep at the wheel, or maybe just did not expect to be challenged, and had promised to provide more stock than technically exists** (if they didn't then massive fines, fees, interest payments, loss of their liquid assets and whatever else... bad stuff if you are an investment company). By gathering up a bunch of individuals they were able to make it so no stock was available (normally individuals don't have enough money to buy several hundred thousand shares even at low values) and these short sellers needed to get it and would pay almost any price, as would those simply seeing the numbers shooting up and expecting to get a little bit (if you buy in at 100 and sell for 200 you have doubled your money, possibly in a day, even if it eventually goes to 100000). Short selling is conducted somewhat out in the open (there are some dark pools but eh) as someone has to take the other side of the bet so the extent to which the stock was shorted (or at least a low estimate) was visible and they got caught out.
Other times it might be they are the best bet out of a bad bunch.
2a) in more recent times we have seen what some might term aspirational investors. If you look at traditional things like profit and loss sheets, debts held, market share, likely growth and so forth then Tesla is probably one of the most over valued things in history -- they are a small car company with a few charging stations, however some seem to think they are a tech company (every computer user in the world could have a copy of my application tomorrow for the cost of a bit of bandwidth, you have to actually build cars and pay for electricity, hence options for massive growth in tech) and others are filthy hippies and want electric cars to win and think Tesla are THE electric car company so there is that. Earlier in the thread I also mentioned that places like PETA (animals rights nut jobs) buying companies in meat companies to say "we are the shareholders, listen to us and make vegan meat". 
You also have the "market share" types. Go look up the profits for Amazon. Even with their shady accounting and tax avoidance (some might say evasion) methods they are still quite small. However as they are owning more and more of everything then investors are still buying and buying and buying stock both because others are buying and buying and buying and because "one day" they will own a lot and start paying out real money to those investors.

**in some ways it might not be as bad as it seems. You have your bets on the price going down due at 7 days and 14 days and when you give it back at 7 the owner might think "this is worthless junk, I will sell it again" and you buy it back to fulfil your 14 day due date. If however a bunch of internet types (or another big investment firm) are holding onto it for giggles and profit then you might be in trouble and have to start offering more and more.


Skyrocketing down, which is something many short sellers would love to see happen and also allows you to make money, happens for much the same reasons as above but the negative/failures there and a few more.
If said game/film company (which might only do one or two works per year) has made a stinker (again early reviews, leaked reports from developers, leaked gameplay/footage/script) it is probably going to suffer.
If a company is denied a loan or has its credit rating drop. A lot of companies don't keep money in a bank account for a rainy day and instead will rely on being able to borrow money if they have unexpected expenses, or take a bit longer to get the profit in. They might also want to get a loan to buy new machines to make more money.
If a company just lost a big lawsuit and is going to be paying out a lot of money.
A company just lost a big contract to do something/make something/distribute something that represented most of their revenue. Apple are notorious for this in getting chip companies to build bigger and bigger factories, only to then say "we don't want your chips any more" in a few years and leaving the chip company with massive factories producing more chips than anybody ever wants.
If the company's main production plant just turned into a warzone (or burned down, or flooded -- see Thailand hard drives some years ago)
If the investors are going to be shown to be idiots -- wework and theranos being two of the big ones in recent times. The former was a sub leasing agency (that is to say they bought long term contracts for real estate and sold it on for short term clients, said short term clients not necessarily always being there to rent something, not necessarily always paying, usually being ones to break things as they are only there for a little while... basically all the horror stories with rental vs ownership of property and how people treat it), but as they made it an app to access it then idiot investors (and possibly some smart ones that cashed out early -- money is money and if you make it off gullible other investors then who cares?) thought they were the next big revolution and would make all the money. They didn't. Theranos claimed to be a medical device that any biologist, medical doctor or indeed half bright high school student would say was impossible but they had a bunch of flashy marketing material and a somewhat attractive woman fronting it that would get on all the covers of magazines and get interviews on news stations (who we should remember are as clueless as anybody in all this -- when was the last time you heard a news station actually do a bit of hard hitting news or ask tough questions to people they interview, indeed those that do tend not to get people come in for their clickbait interviews as much as those that will do a puff piece) and thus drive up PR ratings. A lie might have travelled halfway around the world while the truth is still putting its shoes on but eventually physics/reality does catch up and nobody has yet managed to beat that.

You might have "insider trading" to worry about in this. If your mate is a manager in the pharmaceutical company phones you up and say they realise it is going to fail trials of their newest biggest drug and they don't have anything else (have spent billions getting to that point), and in fact are going to get sued into oblivion as it is worse still and their last drug turns out kills you at the 5 year mark, but nobody outside the company knows yet and you go shorting it expecting the stock price to go down then that would be insider trading. That is the sort of thing very rich and very powerful people get very serious fines, jail time and more for so probably best to avoid that one. It can be hard to prove.

By and large most would say keep an eye out for these massive jump type things if you can but most would be more focused on simple gains. Your profits will inevitably be compared to inflation (how much money decreases in value each year -- in the 60s my grandma might have got a house for £3000 but today £3000 is less than rent for a year sort of thing), interest rates for a basic savings account, indexes (if you bought one share of every stock on an exchange and left it at that). Oh and for all the super smart people they supposedly employ, analysis of all the things in the market they undertake, people (and robots) watching the news for negative and positive things to jump up, insider trading that does not happen (but really happens), reading the terminally boring investor reports and whatever else there are very rarely any investment funds that consistently beat the index discussed in the last point there -- "time in the market beats timing the market" being a phrase you might hear.

This also said basically nothing about general market strategy wherein you care more about things like profit and loss statements, debts, and whatever else. Also nothing about fun things like high frequency trading.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 2, 2021)

Another interesting thing is occurring right now: many redditers are reporting that trade app like Robinhood (Fidelity is down) is still preventing retailers to buy-in GME, AMC stocks, but only allows to sell stocks you already own, isn't this illegal as F?!

This has caused many retailers to panic selling and price drop, which is clear sign of market manipulation, free market my ass.

This whole situation remind me a very popular scen:

_"why are we still here?"
"Just to suffer(holding)?"_


----------



## smf (Feb 2, 2021)

leon315 said:


> but only allows to sell stocks you already own, isn't this illegal as F?!



I am not sure they have to let you buy anything.

If they are restricting it again then it's because it's costing them too much money.

https://www.investopedia.com/articles/active-trading/020515/how-robinhood-makes-money.asp



leon315 said:


> This has caused many retailers to panic selling and price drop, which is clear sign of market manipulation, free market my ass.



Nobody can force you to sell, you can't force anyone to hold. The price is set by the people buying and selling. It seems pretty free.

Gamestop isn't worth the current price, it will drop. If it's only worth more if everyone acts together then you have a problem as you can't make that happen & trying to is probably illegal.

Supposedly DFV has sold, IMO anything you've read on wsb or heard on the news in the last week is a pump and dump to wring out the most $$$'s from retail investors. There are probably a few people who have some crusade, but it's too few to actually make anything happen.

on wsb....

_imnotatreeyet_
_yea like look I hope im wrong, I really do, cause people are going to lose a lot here. We see people saying I put my life savings in, or I used my student loan money. Thats dangerous as fuck. I just lost 40k on GME options last week, I can shrug it off and have a laugh, but these people wont be able to.

Hope people can just think for themselves, this sub is just spamming the same stuff over and over and it really seems like the shills are among us, they are just saying what we all want to hear so we accept them._

_Gibbo3771_
_I can't believe people are still in, this sub is became completely out of control and a cultish echo chamber.

Over in r/stocks and r/investing there are people posting their position and asking "if they are fucked" and in reality, yes, they are.

The latest to buy in was last week, Tuesday and the time to sell was Thursday. Soon as those blocks came on buy people should have dumped and ran with the profits. If people had bought in Monday, they were up nearly 500% at that time.

This sub is no longer a YOLO loss porn sub, it's about to become a graveyard of broken dreams and false promises._

Less pump and dumping going on here

https://www.reddit.com/r/investing/comments/lasgrh/gamestop_big_picture_theory_strategy_reality/


----------



## leon315 (Feb 2, 2021)

smf said:


> I am not sure they have to let you buy anything.


many redditors claimed that earlier today, the buy-in for GME stocks was blocked to prevent another shorts, but stats still recorded high volume of trade, this mean the buy-in is limited to everyone but Melvin invest.. 



smf said:


> Nobody can force you to sell


i never said they had been forced to, it was caused by the mind game which tricked then to think the stock price was dropping which *caused retailers *to panic selling *at loss, *in favor ofc the Hedge fund.


----------



## smf (Feb 2, 2021)

leon315 said:


> many redditors claimed that earlier today, the buy-in for GME stocks was blocked to prevent another shorts, but stats still recorded high volume of trade, this mean the buy-in is limited to everyone but Melvin invest..



Many redditors claim many things. IMO Melvin closed out their position last week & a load of new shorts came in at $300 and have made a whole load of money out of the retail $$.

RH isn't the only place to buy shares, it's just the cheapest as it has no commission. They have to cover their costs and meet regulatory capital deposit limits to allow you to trade.

_Gentleman_ToBed_
_If there is nothing to this whole fiasco, why is retail buy trading still limited across all major US platforms?_

_Diet_Fanta_
_Because of clearinghouses needing 2 days to clear sell trades and RH having a liquidity issue_

I may be wrong, but I think wsb's coverage of GME has been the equivalent of Trump saying that the election was rigged and that dead people voted and ballots were tossed in the river. Apparently all the posts were down voted that explained that there was no evidence of the laddering attacks. All the "i'm a retard" posts are possibly correct, but maybe they just played you.

_I'm not really sure about that. People keep saying that on reddit, but no one has provided any numbers to support it. From my relatively brief review of volume as of this morning, it definitely looks like the HFs could have covered their shorts given the volume. IIRC, the volume I looked at was about 40M per day. Given Melvin's prior short position, reported losses, and the reported value of the HF, it seems reasonable that the major short positions covered as of late last week -- even if they were at ~140% on the short. I'm not an expert in finance (although I am a business lawyer with an econ degree and halfway through an MBA program), so I'm more than open to someone telling me I'm missing something._

GME are probably going to issue more stock soon too.

While those short positions will probably need closing, I suspect it's a long way off and the price is going to collapse for a long time. It might be worth buying back in at $4.

misc1444
_The WSB crowd have gone total qanon. Every unfavourable data point is dismissed as fake news, and they convinced themselves that a couple of smaller hedge funds control (i) the entire financial media (ii) the SEC and (iii) all the retail brokerages in the world. They construct these elaborate theories about short ladder attacks and whatnot when the simplest explanation is that their little pump & dump has moved into the dump stage._

I'm not sure I see enough people buying into it a second time though.


I hope burned investors don't spend too much money trying to sue RH

_BobanTheGiant_
_No. This is where the media and WSB not understanding how the back-end of trading works. All securities and money transfers are done through a clearing firm called DTCC. DTCC holds all of the risk, and because all these new players (small retail traders) sudenly piled in and volume spiked, DTCC became massively exposed. Stocks and the cash exchanged for them settle T+2 after trade date. DTCC ran the risk in those two days till settlement that thousands (maybe millions?) of people would back away from trades, and DTCC would be either out cash or unable to deliver the stock shares. So they forced RH and these other discount brokerage shops to up the collateral (money) on any new long positions opened by any clients at these discount shops. So RH had to go out and borrow $1 billion to meet DTCC's new collateral requirements, and subsequently decided, we don't want to further draw from our credit facilities, when we can lower our own risk and exposure by halting trading in these stocks. But since most people can't understand how this works, you get the stories that RH is working with hedge funds to screw the little guy

BobanTheGiant

1 day ago

So this is complicated because there are multiple moving parts. DTCC wouldn't take the hit. Whoever was waiting for the delivery of the option (or shares of stock if it was a regular trade) would be "failing to receive," while their cash would already be delivered to the counterparty, and it would be on that counterparty to ultimately make proper delivery. But DTCC holds the stock and bond certificates for over 95% of all Wall Street transactions, and so it needs to guarantee that its counterparties are solvent, and solvent not just on the day of the trade, but solvent T+2 when the trade actually settles. But because DTCC is this massive middle man, it needs to have the confidence of all potential counterparites that it can make both cash and bond/stock delivery by T+2. If counterparties start going belly up, and DTCC can't make delivery, bulge bracket banks are going to lose confidence in it, be afraid to trade and suddenly you have market panic in every sector throughout the world.

Now you may say, "of course RH would be solvent in T+2, all these people buying stocks have the cash on hand in their accounts and RH can use this cash to send to DTCC." But say you buy GME at 20 on 1/26, sell it @ 350 on 1/27, and on 1/27 use those proceeds to buy AMC. RH has not settled your buy on 1/26 @ 20, nor has it settled your sell @ 350 (meaning it hasn't received this cash), and yet you've now also bought the AMC shares. It needs collateral (in this case money) to send to DTCC on 1/27 to ensure your AMC purchase, and that money isn't in your account because its already being used to settle your GME purchase. So RH now needs to go out and borrow money (probably via overnight funds). But the volume it was seeing on its platform was raising the amount of its collateral it needed to post with DTCC to such a high level, combined with drawing down on its credit facility, that DTCC had to raise its own internal alert and say "this counterparty is potentially at risk." Was RH at risk? It's not clear, and I'd say it was highly unlikely to fail. But given its market volume over the last couple of days, DTCC couldn't afford it to fail, which is why it raised its collateral levels to essentially 100% for RH, and then RH made the decision that it was better for its solvency to stop trading then to having to keep process trades and borrow more and more cash.

Then you have to add in RH isn't a bank, and so it's lending out nearly all uninvested clients cash overnight to other banks to ensure clients money is safe via FDIC insurance policies, which means it can't use its other clients money to post as collateral.

Happy to answer any other questions you may have, this is complicated to begin with, before you get to the fact that all of this is essentially imaginary since you can't physically touch bonds or stocks.
_


----------



## leon315 (Feb 3, 2021)

BEFORE GME, now AMC and NAKD, JESUS look at volume, PEOPLE ARE STILL BUYING LIKE THERE'S NO TOMORROW!!! what the fuuuuk is going on?


----------



## leon315 (Feb 5, 2021)

APPARENTLY #GME Gamestop stocks bounced back (previous close 52, now 87), after RH was forced to lift buy-in throttling.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/gamestop-shares-rise-robinhood-lifts-142754906.html


----------



## smf (Feb 6, 2021)

leon315 said:


> after RH was forced to lift buy-in throttling.



After RH *was able to lift it's restrictions*.

I thought everyone on WSB was abandoning RH though.

A few WSB are doubling down to lower their average, hoping that the price will offset their losses when buying in at $300-$400. There could be a big sell off on the 9th though. In which case they've just bought a bigger bag to hold.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 6, 2021)

smf said:


> After RH *was able to lift it's restrictions*.
> 
> I thought everyone on WSB was abandoning RH though.
> 
> A few WSB are doubling down to lower their average, hoping that the price will offset their losses when buying in at $300-$400. There could be a big sell off on the 9th though. In which case they've just bought a bigger bag to hold.


Always the one who wanted to put last words huh? just think this way: if RH won't lift the GME, among NOK AMC... buy-in limitations, what will happens? Mass immigration to competitor's service platform, class action against RH company in contrast of free market, and ass wideopen by the regulators.

how many choice does RH have? you can figure it out a such simple thing, ur IQ is indeed as low as #GS stock.


----------



## smf (Feb 6, 2021)

leon315 said:


> Always the one who wanted to put last words huh? just think this way: if RH won't lift the GME, among NOK AMC... buy-in limitations, what will happens? Mass immigration to competitor's service platform, class action against RH company in contrast of free market, and ass wideopen by the regulators.
> 
> how many choice does RH have? you can figure it out a such simple thing, ur IQ is indeed as low as #GS stock.



If RH are physically incapable of letting you buy those stocks when you have no guarantee that they'll see you any stocks, then suing them won't achieve anything. Robinhood allow you to buy it now and it's actually cheaper than it was, so if you like the stock then buy it. It's certainly better to buy now than at the end of January. "RH wouldn't let me buy the stock when it was more expensive, but will now" is an interesting court case "bbbut we wanted to manipulate the market".

Wall street made an absolute killing off the back off the retail investors piling in and if anything they would have made more money if RH had the capacity to trade those stocks at the time. The next round is going to be dominated by rival hedge funds, it could get interesting.

All these dreams of RH being punished are because you are acting like a victim. Some people might go to a different platform, but the majority will stay for the same reason they used it in the first place.

I didn't buy gamestop in the last few month, so I guess my IQ is fine. As for last word, I don't think that is how forums work. But you seem upset that you didn't have the last word.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2022)

Bit of a bump but it does not merit a full thread in the finance section really
The Melvin Capital hedge fund that was a central party in this apparently is closing, largely courtesy of the losses from all this and risky strategies to try to make it back up
https://edition.cnn.com/2022/05/19/investing/melvin-capital-hedge-fund-closes/index.html
Though some ponder shenanigans as one of the ones to make one of those big loans during the event is set to scoop up quite a few customers.

Melvin stuff in the first few minutes (rest of the video is a market update, though if you find yourself one of the bag holders as it were then you could do a lot worse than watch the rest and learn how to properly analyse markets).

Also in case you missed it the SEC released a report on the matter some months back now (though since last post in this thread), they downplay the effects of the little guy in this (plausibly as well compared to the works of fiction that are things like the CPI)


----------

